# The Sims 3



## Jas0n

Anyone thinking of getting it? I've been looking at it lately and it looks really interesting. They changed it completely.

Trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/v/b-0Ze4cHxSI&fmt=18


----------



## Jrrj15

I personally like spore better its from will wright the creator of the sims im going to try to get the 1st expansion when it comes out on june 23rd!!!


----------



## bittermeat

I'd buy it if I could. My computer can't handle The Sims games, resulting it to crash.


----------



## Nightray

Oh, this game looks cool, I might get it


----------



## star-girl

might get it. The graphics will be waay better than the Sims 2...


----------



## Tyeforce

Eh, I prefer MySims. And I prefer Animal Crossing over _any_ Sims game.


----------



## brotatochip

Wow. Looks pretty cool[[;


----------



## acfreak

I might but my computer cant hold 3d games =(


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown

Yeah... I'm dying for it.... I LOVE the sims..... except the toddlers on the sims 3 look hideous >.<


----------



## Majora

Wow,it looks really interesting...but I


----------



## SamXX

Well duh.
I've had this game pre ordered for months now!
Before Christmas maybe. Then they put it forward to June, but I can wait.
Only about a month now


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Anyone thinking of getting it? I've been looking at it lately and it looks really interesting. They changed it completely.
> 
> Trailer:
> http://www.youtube.com/v/b-0Ze4cHxSI&fmt=18


Ordered it when it first got announced.
I'm a maxis freak. I have all of the sims games. =]


----------



## MygL

I might get it, I wonder, how you go to work?


----------



## Krazy Karl

I have orderd it and it is out June 8th


----------



## Niall

I have The Sims 2 and I'm thinking of getting that!! ^_^


----------



## Jas0n

For all those people worried that their computers can't handle it, the developers said that most if not all computers should be able to handle it, unless of course you have a computer from the year 2000 xD

They had it running on a macbook with integrated graphics fgs


----------



## beehdaubs

I prefer Simcity over the Sims...and I don't even own Sims 2 anyways   
I should probably think of picking that game up one of these days.


----------



## Paladin Nath

its ok...well looks


----------



## Jas0n

Pre-ordered it today, can't wait ;]


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

0:54
looks like tye lol


----------



## Jas0n

Bita said:
			
		

> 0:54
> looks like tye lol


Lol, it does a bit.

Funny thing is, they've made everything so customisable now that you can actually make the sims look like people you know in real life. You can even go so deep as to add your own highlights and root colours to your sims hair xD


----------



## Plopz?

I'm getting it FOR SURE!!!!! Sims fan for life!


----------



## Jas0n

Two new spotlights released recently, look good:

http://www.youtube.com/v/cgCtAO6O6wo
http://www.youtube.com/v/SSG_boH3NaY


----------



## Sinep1

Well, i`ve got the Sims 2 which is good!

So I might get Sims 3!


----------



## Tyeforce

Bita said:
			
		

> 0:54
> looks like tye lol


What?! XD


----------



## Megamannt125

I was just about to post a thread on this!
I can't wait for it, the best part about the sims is creating different types of houses and killing your sims.


----------



## Tyler

I skipped out on Sims 2, and I'm really excited about this.


----------



## fitzy

Sims 2 was pretty awesome

I will get Sims 3 it looks even better


----------



## Josh

I have all sims 2 extenstion packs and my mum has preordered it 4 me on game.co.uk its


----------



## Prof Gallows

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I was just about to post a thread on this!
> I can't wait for it, the best part about the sims is creating different types of houses and killing your sims.


You'll like this one then, you can kill your sims, and then keep playing them as ghosts.
I forget where I read it, but the ghost sims can have families like normal ones, have kids, etc.

Just 15 more days. =]


----------



## fitzy

Trikki said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to post a thread on this!
> I can't wait for it, the best part about the sims is creating different types of houses and killing your sims.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like this one then, you can kill your sims, and then keep playing them as ghosts.
> I forget where I read it, but the ghost sims can have families like normal ones, have kids, etc.
> 
> Just 15 more days. =]
Click to expand...

You can play them as ghosts? Awesome! but...you dont have to feed them soo what do youu do with them as ghosts?


----------



## Prof Gallows

The Sims 3 doesn't have Needs like the past ones for Hunger, Rest, etc. It's got Wants, like..."This Sim wants to have so many of something, etc."


----------



## fitzy

Trikki said:
			
		

> The Sims 3 doesn't have Needs like the past ones for Hunger, Rest, etc. It's got Wants, like..."This Sim wants to have so many of something, etc."


wow...so you don't have to feed them? How do you know if there dieing?


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's automatic. When they're hungry, they auto cook/order food.


----------



## fitzy

Trikki said:
			
		

> It's automatic. When they're hungry, they auto cook/order food.


Wow that's awesome!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think it gives it a more realistic feel. Instead of having to make them do things so they don't die, they do it themselves, but you have to make them do things to keep them happy, or unhappy, however you wanna play. lol


----------



## fitzy

Trikki said:
			
		

> I think it gives it a more realistic feel. Instead of having to make them do things so they don't die, they do it themselves, but you have to make them do things to keep them happy, or unhappy, however you wanna play. lol


So basically you focus on fulfilling their dreams? That's pretty cool


----------



## Prof Gallows

fitzy said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it gives it a more realistic feel. Instead of having to make them do things so they don't die, they do it themselves, but you have to make them do things to keep them happy, or unhappy, however you wanna play. lol
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you focus on fulfilling their dreams? That's pretty cool
Click to expand...

I like the fact it has that share thing like Spore does. With the database for user created content, that was a fantastic idea.


----------



## fitzy

Trikki said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it gives it a more realistic feel. Instead of having to make them do things so they don't die, they do it themselves, but you have to make them do things to keep them happy, or unhappy, however you wanna play. lol
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you focus on fulfilling their dreams? That's pretty cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the fact it has that share thing like Spore does. With the database for user created content, that was a fantastic idea.
Click to expand...

Yeah...it'll be an awesome game!


----------



## Niall

I think It will be awesome!!


----------



## Megamannt125

Yeah but can you still feed them if you want?
I like the idea of them doing their own things and still being in control as the Sim God.
And playing as ghosts is awesome, but i'm gonna miss ghosts running around the house at 2 AM scaring my sims.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yeah but can you still feed them if you want?
> I like the idea of them doing their own things and still being in control as the Sim God.
> And playing as ghosts is awesome, but i'm gonna miss ghosts running around the house at 2 AM scaring my sims.


That might still be possible.
We'll find out in two weeks.
=]


----------



## Midnight

I think it loooks awesome!!


----------



## Ciaran

@Trikki

They still have all the needs bars (save for comfort and environment) they just empty MUCH slower, in sims 2 they had to go to the bathroom probably 10-20 times a day now its 0-2.

AND you can buy rewards (similar to aspiration prizes) such a s asteel bladder, which means your sims just need to 'drop the kids off at the pool' once or twice a week

I just realised two things today

1)Im broke, no game for me on release day

2) Ive been getting the months mixed up, I thought that July was before June, so Ill be on holidays for the release anyway... (EA should have an irish site )


----------



## Megamannt125

nintenmad said:
			
		

> @Trikki
> 
> They still have all the needs bars (save for comfort and environment) they just empty MUCH slower, in sims 2 they had to go to the bathroom probably 10-20 times a day now its 0-2.
> 
> AND you can buy rewards (similar to aspiration prizes) such a s asteel bladder, which means your sims just need to 'drop the kids off at the pool' once or twice a week
> 
> I just realised two things today
> 
> 1)Im broke, no game for me on release day
> 
> 2) Ive been getting the months mixed up, I thought that July was before June, so Ill be on holidays for the release anyway... (EA should have an irish site )


Well i'm marking off either Conduit or Madworld off my birthday list (i'm just not 100% interested in them) for this.
And yeah, I have the sims for the PS2 and I can never do anything because they constantly need showers, need to eat, need to use the bathroom, and then their fun and social are constantly lacking and I can never get them promotions or anything becuase their depressed. >:l


----------



## Ciaran

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Trikki
> 
> They still have all the needs bars (save for comfort and environment) they just empty MUCH slower, in sims 2 they had to go to the bathroom probably 10-20 times a day now its 0-2.
> 
> AND you can buy rewards (similar to aspiration prizes) such a s asteel bladder, which means your sims just need to 'drop the kids off at the pool' once or twice a week
> 
> I just realised two things today
> 
> 1)Im broke, no game for me on release day
> 
> 2) Ive been getting the months mixed up, I thought that July was before June, so Ill be on holidays for the release anyway... (EA should have an irish site )
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'm marking off either Conduit or Madworld off my birthday list (i'm just not 100% interested in them) for this.
> And yeah, I have the sims for the PS2 and I can never do anything because they constantly need showers, need to eat, need to use the bathroom, and then their fun and social are constantly lacking and I can never get them promotions or anything becuase their depressed. >:l
Click to expand...

Yeah, its a pain in the ass, and I hated the way the relationships in the game were so shallow, after you meet a girl, you spend one day endlessly making out and then you can get married, they've confirmed its going to be much harder to build any kind of relationship in this game^_^


----------



## Jas0n

2 weeks and 4 days left D: I want it now.

The sims 3 website was leaked yesterday, EA staff have locked it all down now though XD


----------



## Ciaran

Jas0n said:
			
		

> 2 weeks and 4 days left D: I want it now.
> 
> The sims 3 website was leaked yesterday, EA staff have locked it all down now though XD


... www.thesims3.com has been up for months????


----------



## Jas0n

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks and 4 days left D: I want it now.
> 
> The sims 3 website was leaked yesterday, EA staff have locked it all down now though XD
> 
> 
> 
> ... www.thesims3.com has been up for months????
Click to expand...

I mean the website that's going to be released when the game is launched, with the sims exchange, movie maker, forums, etc.


----------



## Ciaran

Jas0n said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks and 4 days left D: I want it now.
> 
> The sims 3 website was leaked yesterday, EA staff have locked it all down now though XD
> 
> 
> 
> ... www.thesims3.com has been up for months????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the website that's going to be released when the game is launched, with the sims exchange, movie maker, forums, etc.
Click to expand...

Ooooh yus, ok...

If you register the game later than the release date (2-3 weeks later) will you still get the free cash???


----------



## Midnight

I might get it!! xD


----------



## Jas0n

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks and 4 days left D: I want it now.
> 
> The sims 3 website was leaked yesterday, EA staff have locked it all down now though XD
> 
> 
> 
> ... www.thesims3.com has been up for months????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the website that's going to be released when the game is launched, with the sims exchange, movie maker, forums, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh yus, ok...
> 
> If you register the game later than the release date (2-3 weeks later) will you still get the free cash???
Click to expand...

Yes. The reason you get free cash in the shop and they're giving away the other neighbourhood for free is to try and make people buy the actual game instead of illegally downloading it.


----------



## Ciaran

Has anyone been playing the free ''preview'' that came out yesterday...

Its not very good...

www.thesims3.com


----------



## Jas0n

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Has anyone been playing the free ''preview'' that came out yesterday...
> 
> Its not very good...
> 
> www.thesims3.com


Yea, it sucks.


----------



## Ciaran

Jas0n said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been playing the free ''preview'' that came out yesterday...
> 
> Its not very good...
> 
> www.thesims3.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it sucks.
Click to expand...

HA!

my sim went out for a meal last night, now he cant afford the bus to work, and its to far to walk, so... I cant do  anything ^_^


----------



## Jas0n

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been playing the free ''preview'' that came out yesterday...
> 
> Its not very good...
> 
> www.thesims3.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA!
> 
> my sim went out for a meal last night, now he cant afford the bus to work, and its to far to walk, so... I cant do  anything ^_^
Click to expand...

Before they fixed sims social yesterday, the sims randomly went to sleep for 4 hours real time. It was so stupid XD


----------



## Ciaran

Jas0n said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been playing the free ''preview'' that came out yesterday...
> 
> Its not very good...
> 
> www.thesims3.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA!
> 
> my sim went out for a meal last night, now he cant afford the bus to work, and its to far to walk, so... I cant do  anything ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before they fixed sims social yesterday, the sims randomly went to sleep for 4 hours real time. It was so stupid XD
Click to expand...

Oh, that was a glitch???

I thought it was one of them 'if you play this for more than five minutes youll realise how bad it is' things


----------



## Midnight

I have the sims 2 and sometimes my friends brother killes them!! lol


----------



## Jas0n

Midnight said:
			
		

> I have the sims 2 and sometimes my friends brother killes them!! lol


In the PCZ review of the sims 3 this woman made her sims hate life so much that they jumped off a cliff.


----------



## Ciaran

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Midnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sims 2 and sometimes my friends brother killes them!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> In the PCZ review of the sims 3 this woman made her sims hate life so much that they jumped off a cliff.
Click to expand...

O.K I  *NEED* that game now, and that review wouldnt hurt.

I love the new theme music


----------



## Caleb

I didnt really like the other sims but this one interests me.


----------



## Jas0n

Caleb said:
			
		

> I didnt really like the other sims but this one interests me.


I didn't really like the others either, but I'm really excited for the sims 3.


----------



## Ciaran

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt really like the other sims but this one interests me.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really like the others either, but I'm really excited for the sims 3.
Click to expand...

I had sims 2 on my old laptop, and I didnt really get the most out of it because of how slow and clunky the machine was...

Im on a new computer now... so, itll be hard to get the balance right between the sims and all the other aspects of my life this summer ^_^


----------



## Megamannt125

New Videos.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Ciaran

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> New Videos.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


sorry, I'm on itouch, could I have a YouTube link please?


----------



## Megamannt125

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Videos.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I'm on itouch, could I have a YouTube ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOPo5OUVgtM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZZlG6uuTLo
Click to expand...


----------



## Niall

I might get The Sims 3   xD!!

It looks really good!!


----------



## Ciaran

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Videos.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I'm on itouch, could I have a YouTube ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOPo5OUVgtM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZZlG6uuTLo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the second one.
> 
> When the game comes out we should all upload sim versions of ourselves to the website, download them to each others games and force them to live in a house together^^)
Click to expand...


----------



## SamXX

That sounds like fun Ninten


----------



## +Justice+

I pre ordered mine and I cant wait until June 2nd...nintenmad Sounds like Fun..I would Make everyone die..J/k


----------



## Ciaran

Grrrrr, I'll be in the countryside until the 21st...

When Im back Ill plan out the whole thing


----------



## Jas0n

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Videos.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/sOPo5OUVgtM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/cZZlG6uuTLo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I'm on itouch, could I have a YouTube ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOPo5OUVgtM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZZlG6uuTLo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the second one.
> 
> When the game comes out we should all upload sim versions of ourselves to the website, download them to each others games and force them to live in a house together^^)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be insane :O
Click to expand...


----------



## Megamannt125

You really think TBT would feel comfortable sleeping in the same house as me?


----------



## Ciaran

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You really think TBT would feel comfortable sleeping in the same house as me?


meh, lets face it were all messed up


----------



## Tyrai

Sims 3 game play picture, take note "Trolling on Forums"


----------



## Cottonball

wats it for please say wii or ds xD


----------



## Tyrai

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> wats it for please say wii or ds xD


I'd imagine the Pc like the majority of the Sims games apart from a few.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Sims 3 game play picture, take note "Trolling on Forums"


Those are all things you can do on a computer in the sims 3?
Cool.


----------



## Jas0n

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sims 3 game play picture, take note "Trolling on Forums"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all things you can do on a computer in the sims 3?
> Cool.
Click to expand...

It all depends on your traits. You can't troll on forums unless you have the trait that allows you to do so.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wats it for please say wii or ds xD
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine the Pc like the majority of the Sims games apart from a few.
Click to expand...

Actually, if they follow the pattern there will be a less awesome version on the PS3.


----------



## +Justice+

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Sims 3 game play picture, take note "Trolling on Forums"


Oh Me Gosh...I cant wait...And if they do make sims3 for the wii(Which they probably will)Its will not be as fun as the one for the PC.Tyrai where did you get that Picture?


----------



## Jas0n

+Justice+ said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sims 3 game play picture, take note "Trolling on Forums"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Me Gosh...I cant wait...And if they do make sims3 for the wii(Which they probably will)Its will not be as fun as the one for the PC.Tyrai where did you get that Picture?
Click to expand...

I highly doubt they'll make sims 3 for the wii, unless it's a spin-off type game like Sims 2: Castaway.


----------



## Cottonball

Meh i might actually get this one.... WAIT is there pets or are they just gunna make more money by haveing a sims 3 pets?


----------



## Jas0n

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Meh i might actually get this one.... WAIT is there pets or are they just gunna make more money by haveing a sims 3 pets?


Just going to make more money by having a sims 3 pets


----------



## Tyler

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh i might actually get this one.... WAIT is there pets or are they just gunna make more money by haveing a sims 3 pets?
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to make more money by having a sims 3 pets
Click to expand...


----------



## Jas0n

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh i might actually get this one.... WAIT is there pets or are they just gunna make more money by haveing a sims 3 pets?
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to make more money by having a sims 3 pets
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Megamannt125

So far the only confirmed pets are fish.


----------



## SamXX

I managed for ages without expansions on Sims 2 and I never got an expansion pack (until recently) for Sims 1.
With all the new customisable options in The Sims 3, unless there is an expansion pack I _need_, I doubt I'll get any.


----------



## Megamannt125

Out of the sims 2 expansion packs I only like 3.
Pets, Seasons, and Nightlife (it had vampires and cars)


----------



## +Justice+

The best sims 2 expansion packs were Freetime,Apartments,Seasons,Teen style,M&G,and Nightlife.


----------



## Ciaran

Signed up for simfriend. Still haven't gotten a reply <<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bita said:
			
		

> 0:54
> looks like tye lol


oshi- It does!  :O


----------



## +Justice+

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Signed up for simfriend. Still haven't gotten a reply <<


You can poke your simfriend and They should Reply..


----------



## Justin

Downloading now.

Love you too whoever leaked it from EA two weeks before release.


----------



## Jas0n

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Downloading now.
> 
> Love you too whoever leaked it from EA two weeks before release.


The leak is just a beta version of the game, btw.

Let's hope you buy the real version of the game afterwards, rather than just stealing a beta version XD


----------



## StbAn

YAY! i CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## beehdaubs

Quick question here, do I need Sims 2 installed on my computer in order for me to play Sims 3?  I'm pretty sure thats how it works, but I'm just checking up because I don't have Sims 2, but I would really like Sims 3, but I don't want to buy Sims 2.


----------



## +Justice+

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Quick question here, do I need Sims 2 installed on my computer in order for me to play Sims 3?  I'm pretty sure thats how it works, but I'm just checking up because I don't have Sims 2, but I would really like Sims 3, but I don't want to buy Sims 2.


No...Imagine Sims2 and sims3 On your computer together..It would be SLOW!


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You really think TBT would feel comfortable sleeping in the same house as me?


I'd make you a cat. : P


----------



## Jas0n

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Quick question here, do I need Sims 2 installed on my computer in order for me to play Sims 3?  I'm pretty sure thats how it works, but I'm just checking up because I don't have Sims 2, but I would really like Sims 3, but I don't want to buy Sims 2.


No, the sims 3 isn't an expansion, it's a completely new game.


----------



## Ciaran

Jas0n said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question here, do I need Sims 2 installed on my computer in order for me to play Sims 3?  I'm pretty sure thats how it works, but I'm just checking up because I don't have Sims 2, but I would really like Sims 3, but I don't want to buy Sims 2.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the sims 3 isn't an expansion, it's a completely new game.
Click to expand...

And the guy at the game shop told me you can't play sims 2 with 1 on your computer, so I        presume that'd be the same


----------



## FITZEH

I'll probarly get it! 

I have Sims 2 but it doosen't look as gud!


----------



## SamXX

What doesn't look as good?
Sims 3 or 2?


----------



## Clown Town

Im a huge Sims fan!

i like sims more than mega and me love hentei XD


----------



## Jas0n

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Im a huge Sims fan!
> 
> i like sims more than mega and me love hentei XD


That's saying something :O


----------



## Jrrj15

SPORE FTW!!!


----------



## Megamannt125

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Im a huge Sims fan!
> 
> i like sims more than mega and me love hentei XD


You spelled it wrong.


----------



## Plopz?

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Im a huge Sims fan!
> 
> i like sims more than mega and me love hentei XD


you like hentai 0.0 eewwww


----------



## Clown Town

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a huge Sims fan!
> 
> i like sims more than mega and me love hentei XD
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled it wrong.
Click to expand...

different countries... different spelling... its hentei in aus...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Midnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sims 2 and sometimes my friends brother killes them!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> In the PCZ review of the sims 3 this woman made her sims hate life so much that they jumped off a cliff.
Click to expand...

ANy free trials for the SIms? IT looks like fun.


----------



## Clown Town

xeladude said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sims 2 and sometimes my friends brother killes them!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> In the PCZ review of the sims 3 this woman made her sims hate life so much that they jumped off a cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANy free trials for the SIms? IT looks like fun.
Click to expand...

Sims dont release trials...

ill set summin up in a moment...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Clown Town said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the sims 2 and sometimes my friends brother killes them!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> In the PCZ review of the sims 3 this woman made her sims hate life so much that they jumped off a cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANy free trials for the SIms? IT looks like fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sims dont release trials...
> 
> ill set summin up in a moment...
Click to expand...

I wanna play xd


----------



## coffeebean!

I love the sims.
Hell *censored.3.0*ing yes I'm gonna get it.


----------



## Pear

The sims will suck away my attempts to go to the gym this summer.


----------



## Ciaran

silverstorms said:
			
		

> Spore > The Sims



So anyway, the pirate version of the game has around half of the content in it and its still getting good reviews.


----------



## coffeebean!

Hey guys do you know if there will be more socializing options?
Or if you can actually put the furniture inside your house on an angle? .__.

And can you actually see your neighbors doing stuff in their lawn while you're at your house and then walk over there? :3

oh, and can a sim kill another sim? <


----------



## Silverstorms

nintenmad said:
			
		

> silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spore > The Sims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway, the pirate version of the game has around half of the content in it and its still getting good reviews.
Click to expand...

You just _had_ to quote that.....

I might get it. Depends if I'm still playing Platinum 24/7.


----------



## +Justice+

Has Anyone Play SimSocial Yet?


----------



## Tyrai

*The Sims*
- The Seven Age Groups: Baby, Toddler, Child, Teenager, Young adult, Adult, Elder.
- The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food
- Sims will now have traits, you will choose up to 5 traits for your sim as an adult
- It is possible to pass down traits of one sim to another
- They will finally be more aware of themselves, or as several fans put it..they become smarter.
- As of right now, now hair will grow, but you may edit the color pallet of the hair
- They will now have skills, such as running, swimming, fishing, and maybe things like tree planting!
- Actions your sims make will be based off of skills, mood and traits
- Your sims' needs may be fulfilled by clicking on a base icon of the need
- Sims will now dream & Promise
- The healthier your sim, the better and longer living they will be
- Sims will still have age groups

*Their Careers*
- Still no visible working sims
- You may follow them to work within the seamless neighborhood
- If you follow them, they will disappear inside their workplace
- Each job field will have a building or 'office' within the neighborhood
- Sims may now apply for part-time or 'full-time' jobs
- You can apply for a job at the career's building in your neighborhood
- You have more control of your sim at work:
- Although you cannot see them, you can decide how hard, or how little they work
- Being promoted is different, it depends on the sim more than the sims abilities

*Their Homes*
*- Objects can be moved at angle angle, completely 'gridless' ..hooray! <-- Enjoy Coffee!*
- A user can use their own design patterns for objects in both build and buy modes
- The game will have modding tools
- You can put a better design on surfaces (counters, tables, etc.) using more objects
- You can buy some things empty, bookcase for example, and buy and place your own books in them
- Tables will link with their chairs;
- Beds will link with their end tables, items like these can be moved as one object
- Stairs can be wider
- Players can build homes successfully, without cheats, up to five stories

*Their Neighborhood*
- Welcome to the Seamless neighborhood:
- Sims can now visit shops, neighbors, stores and go to work without any annoying loading screens
- Your neighbors will grow as you do, meaning they will not only grow if played
- There will only be one neighborhood
- About a month after the game's launch, a neighborhood creating tool will be released
- You can zoom out really far and zoom is so close to see the facial expression on Bella Goth
- You can move your home to a larger lot
- The neighborhood will be able to grow with expansion packs
- All buildings in neighborhoods can be edited, etc; meaning NO props!
- A player can download towns created by other people
- The neighborhood will contain anywhere from 75-100 lots

*Create-A-Sim*
- Just as faces were shaped in The Sims 2, bodies will be shaped in The Sims 3
- Different height of sims is not confirmed
- You can customize clothes in the C-A-S; using your own patters, different patterns, etc.
- You can now choose shoes..or none at all!
- Players can now choose different races
- Adjustable weight and fitness in the C-A-S
- You can choose the favorite food, color, time of day, etc. for your sim
- Sims created fat can become skinny
- Sims created skinny, can also become fat
- Legs and Arms are separate, meaning a sim can have massive arms and a petite body

*General Information*
- Sims can grow their own food
- Sims can fish and cook
- No online multiplayer released with the game
- Caught a big cool fish at the pond? put it in your own aquarium!
- CHECK IT OUT: The game is being developed so it will run smoothly on older PC's
- Weather in the game is so far unknown
- Players can use their 'hand' to pick up books, garbage, etc.
- The maximum amount of sims per lot is 8
- Most if the cheats from The Sims 2 will be in The Sims 3
- Wind will move the trees
- Your sims will still speak in Simlish
- Players can choose their own difficulty levels
- Shadows not interact with the sun:
- i.e. If the sun is setting the shadows will be very narrow
- You cannot drive first person, but you can command where they go
- Paintings will be developed uniquely based on mood and traits, skills and attitudes
- A MAC version will be released after a PC version
- You can control the amount of time a sim spends sleeping, etc.
- There are still thought bubbles:
- i.e. The though bubbles will be inside the control panel, not over the sim
- Sims will still spin around to change clothes (of course..)
- Players can still design, furnish and update a house
- There will be expansion packs, none named yet
- There will be same sex couples, and they can adopt children
- The sims will still have an inventory, for objects acquired, etc.
- Sims can still pee their pants and die of hunger!

Sorry about the big wall of text but this is what I read is in the Sims 3


----------



## fitzy

Awesome Nice info tyrai


----------



## SamXX

Tyrai said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*The Sims*
> - The Seven Age Groups: Baby, Toddler, Child, Teenager, Young adult, Adult, Elder.
> - The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food
> - Sims will now have traits, you will choose up to 5 traits for your sim as an adult
> - It is possible to pass down traits of one sim to another
> - They will finally be more aware of themselves, or as several fans put it..they become smarter.
> - As of right now, now hair will grow, but you may edit the color pallet of the hair
> - They will now have skills, such as running, swimming, fishing, and maybe things like tree planting!
> - Actions your sims make will be based off of skills, mood and traits
> - Your sims' needs may be fulfilled by clicking on a base icon of the need
> - Sims will now dream & Promise
> - The healthier your sim, the better and longer living they will be
> - Sims will still have age groups
> 
> *Their Careers*
> - Still no visible working sims
> - You may follow them to work within the seamless neighborhood
> - If you follow them, they will disappear inside their workplace
> - Each job field will have a building or 'office' within the neighborhood
> - Sims may now apply for part-time or 'full-time' jobs
> - You can apply for a job at the career's building in your neighborhood
> - You have more control of your sim at work:
> - Although you cannot see them, you can decide how hard, or how little they work
> - Being promoted is different, it depends on the sim more than the sims abilities
> 
> *Their Homes*
> *- Objects can be moved at angle angle, completely 'gridless' ..hooray! <-- Enjoy Coffee!*
> - A user can use their own design patterns for objects in both build and buy modes
> - The game will have modding tools
> - You can put a better design on surfaces (counters, tables, etc.) using more objects
> - You can buy some things empty, bookcase for example, and buy and place your own books in them
> - Tables will ]Their Neighborhood[/b]
> - Welcome to the Seamless neighborhood:
> - Sims can now visit shops, neighbors, stores and go to work without any annoying loading screens
> - Your neighbors will grow as you do, meaning they will not only grow if played
> - There will only be one neighborhood
> - About a month after the game's launch, a neighborhood creating tool will be released
> - You can zoom out really far and zoom is so close to see the facial expression on Bella Goth
> - You can move your home to a larger lot
> - The neighborhood will be able to grow with expansion packs
> - All buildings in neighborhoods can be edited, etc; meaning NO props!
> - A player can download towns created by other people
> - The neighborhood will contain anywhere from 75-100 lots
> 
> *Create-A-Sim*
> - Just as faces were shaped in The Sims 2, bodies will be shaped in The Sims 3
> - Different height of sims is not confirmed
> - You can customize clothes in the C-A-S; using your own patters, different patterns, etc.
> - You can now choose shoes..or none at all!
> - Players can now choose different races
> - Adjustable weight and fitness in the C-A-S
> - You can choose the favorite food, color, time of day, etc. for your sim
> - Sims created fat can become skinny
> - Sims created skinny, can also become fat
> - Legs and Arms are separate, meaning a sim can have massive arms and a petite body
> 
> *General Information*
> - Sims can grow their own food
> - Sims can fish and cook
> - No online multiplayer released with the game
> - Caught a big cool fish at the pond? put it in your own aquarium!
> - CHECK IT OUT: The game is being developed so it will run smoothly on older PC's
> - Weather in the game is so far unknown
> - Players can use their 'hand' to pick up books, garbage, etc.
> - The maximum amount of sims per lot is 8
> - Most if the cheats from The Sims 2 will be in The Sims 3
> - Wind will move the trees
> - Your sims will still speak in Simlish
> - Players can choose their own difficulty levels
> - Shadows not interact with the sun:
> - i.e. If the sun is setting the shadows will be very narrow
> - You cannot drive first person, but you can command where they go
> - Paintings will be developed uniquely based on mood and traits, skills and attitudes
> - A MAC version will be released after a PC version
> - You can control the amount of time a sim spends sleeping, etc.
> - There are still thought bubbles:
> - i.e. The though bubbles will be inside the control panel, not over the sim
> - Sims will still spin around to change clothes (of course..)
> - Players can still design, furnish and update a house
> - There will be expansion packs, none named yet
> - There will be same sex couples, and they can adopt children
> - The sims will still have an inventory, for objects acquired, etc.
> - Sims can still pee their pants and die of hunger!
> 
> Sorry about the big wall of text but this is what I read is in the Sims 3</div>


Woah dude!
*censored.3.0*ing awesome information!
Hella thanks!


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyrai said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*The Sims*
> - The Seven Age Groups: Baby, Toddler, Child, Teenager, Young adult, Adult, Elder.
> - The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food
> - Sims will now have traits, you will choose up to 5 traits for your sim as an adult
> - It is possible to pass down traits of one sim to another
> - They will finally be more aware of themselves, or as several fans put it..they become smarter.
> - As of right now, now hair will grow, but you may edit the color pallet of the hair
> - They will now have skills, such as running, swimming, fishing, and maybe things like tree planting!
> - Actions your sims make will be based off of skills, mood and traits
> - Your sims' needs may be fulfilled by clicking on a base icon of the need
> - Sims will now dream & Promise
> - The healthier your sim, the better and longer living they will be
> - Sims will still have age groups
> 
> *Their Careers*
> - Still no visible working sims
> - You may follow them to work within the seamless neighborhood
> - If you follow them, they will disappear inside their workplace
> - Each job field will have a building or 'office' within the neighborhood
> - Sims may now apply for part-time or 'full-time' jobs
> - You can apply for a job at the career's building in your neighborhood
> - You have more control of your sim at work:
> - Although you cannot see them, you can decide how hard, or how little they work
> - Being promoted is different, it depends on the sim more than the sims abilities
> 
> *Their Homes*
> *- Objects can be moved at angle angle, completely 'gridless' ..hooray! <-- Enjoy Coffee!*
> - A user can use their own design patterns for objects in both build and buy modes
> - The game will have modding tools
> - You can put a better design on surfaces (counters, tables, etc.) using more objects
> - You can buy some things empty, bookcase for example, and buy and place your own books in them
> - Tables will ]Their Neighborhood[/b]
> - Welcome to the Seamless neighborhood:
> - Sims can now visit shops, neighbors, stores and go to work without any annoying loading screens
> - Your neighbors will grow as you do, meaning they will not only grow if played
> - There will only be one neighborhood
> - About a month after the game's launch, a neighborhood creating tool will be released
> - You can zoom out really far and zoom is so close to see the facial expression on Bella Goth
> - You can move your home to a larger lot
> - The neighborhood will be able to grow with expansion packs
> - All buildings in neighborhoods can be edited, etc; meaning NO props!
> - A player can download towns created by other people
> - The neighborhood will contain anywhere from 75-100 lots
> 
> *Create-A-Sim*
> - Just as faces were shaped in The Sims 2, bodies will be shaped in The Sims 3
> - Different height of sims is not confirmed
> - You can customize clothes in the C-A-S; using your own patters, different patterns, etc.
> - You can now choose shoes..or none at all!
> - Players can now choose different races
> - Adjustable weight and fitness in the C-A-S
> - You can choose the favorite food, color, time of day, etc. for your sim
> - Sims created fat can become skinny
> - Sims created skinny, can also become fat
> - Legs and Arms are separate, meaning a sim can have massive arms and a petite body
> 
> *General Information*
> - Sims can grow their own food
> - Sims can fish and cook
> - No online multiplayer released with the game
> - Caught a big cool fish at the pond? put it in your own aquarium!
> - CHECK IT OUT: The game is being developed so it will run smoothly on older PC's
> - Weather in the game is so far unknown
> - Players can use their 'hand' to pick up books, garbage, etc.
> - The maximum amount of sims per lot is 8
> - Most if the cheats from The Sims 2 will be in The Sims 3
> - Wind will move the trees
> - Your sims will still speak in Simlish
> - Players can choose their own difficulty levels
> - Shadows not interact with the sun:
> - i.e. If the sun is setting the shadows will be very narrow
> - You cannot drive first person, but you can command where they go
> - Paintings will be developed uniquely based on mood and traits, skills and attitudes
> - A MAC version will be released after a PC version
> - You can control the amount of time a sim spends sleeping, etc.
> - There are still thought bubbles:
> - i.e. The though bubbles will be inside the control panel, not over the sim
> - Sims will still spin around to change clothes (of course..)
> - Players can still design, furnish and update a house
> - There will be expansion packs, none named yet
> - There will be same sex couples, and they can adopt children
> - The sims will still have an inventory, for objects acquired, etc.
> - Sims can still pee their pants and die of hunger!
> 
> Sorry about the big wall of text but this is what I read is in the Sims 3</div>


Dude that's awesome.

And hell yeah, interior decorating here I come xD

Do you know if a sim can kill another sim? :3


----------



## Rene

woot, im gonna get this game for sure 
i only played the last ones for building houses & decorating actually
i didn't like the whole "life" part of it ..


----------



## SamXX

Yeah, the life aspect wasn't great because you couldn't get them to do much because they always had needs, but now with less needs and the ability to take care of them selves, it should make it much more playable.


----------



## Sinep1

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*The Sims*
> - The Seven Age Groups: Baby, Toddler, Child, Teenager, Young adult, Adult, Elder.
> - The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food
> - Sims will now have traits, you will choose up to 5 traits for your sim as an adult
> - It is possible to pass down traits of one sim to another
> - They will finally be more aware of themselves, or as several fans put it..they become smarter.
> - As of right now, now hair will grow, but you may edit the color pallet of the hair
> - They will now have skills, such as running, swimming, fishing, and maybe things like tree planting!
> - Actions your sims make will be based off of skills, mood and traits
> - Your sims' needs may be fulfilled by clicking on a base icon of the need
> - Sims will now dream & Promise
> - The healthier your sim, the better and longer living they will be
> - Sims will still have age groups
> 
> *Their Careers*
> - Still no visible working sims
> - You may follow them to work within the seamless neighborhood
> - If you follow them, they will disappear inside their workplace
> - Each job field will have a building or 'office' within the neighborhood
> - Sims may now apply for part-time or 'full-time' jobs
> - You can apply for a job at the career's building in your neighborhood
> - You have more control of your sim at work:
> - Although you cannot see them, you can decide how hard, or how little they work
> - Being promoted is different, it depends on the sim more than the sims abilities
> 
> *Their Homes*
> *- Objects can be moved at angle angle, completely 'gridless' ..hooray! <-- Enjoy Coffee!*
> - A user can use their own design patterns for objects in both build and buy modes
> - The game will have modding tools
> - You can put a better design on surfaces (counters, tables, etc.) using more objects
> - You can buy some things empty, bookcase for example, and buy and place your own books in them
> - Tables will ]Their Neighborhood[/b]
> - Welcome to the Seamless neighborhood:
> - Sims can now visit shops, neighbors, stores and go to work without any annoying loading screens
> - Your neighbors will grow as you do, meaning they will not only grow if played
> - There will only be one neighborhood
> - About a month after the game's launch, a neighborhood creating tool will be released
> - You can zoom out really far and zoom is so close to see the facial expression on Bella Goth
> - You can move your home to a larger lot
> - The neighborhood will be able to grow with expansion packs
> - All buildings in neighborhoods can be edited, etc; meaning NO props!
> - A player can download towns created by other people
> - The neighborhood will contain anywhere from 75-100 lots
> 
> *Create-A-Sim*
> - Just as faces were shaped in The Sims 2, bodies will be shaped in The Sims 3
> - Different height of sims is not confirmed
> - You can customize clothes in the C-A-S; using your own patters, different patterns, etc.
> - You can now choose shoes..or none at all!
> - Players can now choose different races
> - Adjustable weight and fitness in the C-A-S
> - You can choose the favorite food, color, time of day, etc. for your sim
> - Sims created fat can become skinny
> - Sims created skinny, can also become fat
> - Legs and Arms are separate, meaning a sim can have massive arms and a petite body
> 
> *General Information*
> - Sims can grow their own food
> - Sims can fish and cook
> - No online multiplayer released with the game
> - Caught a big cool fish at the pond? put it in your own aquarium!
> - CHECK IT OUT: The game is being developed so it will run smoothly on older PC's
> - Weather in the game is so far unknown
> - Players can use their 'hand' to pick up books, garbage, etc.
> - The maximum amount of sims per lot is 8
> - Most if the cheats from The Sims 2 will be in The Sims 3
> - Wind will move the trees
> - Your sims will still speak in Simlish
> - Players can choose their own difficulty levels
> - Shadows not interact with the sun:
> - i.e. If the sun is setting the shadows will be very narrow
> - You cannot drive first person, but you can command where they go
> - Paintings will be developed uniquely based on mood and traits, skills and attitudes
> - A MAC version will be released after a PC version
> - You can control the amount of time a sim spends sleeping, etc.
> - There are still thought bubbles:
> - i.e. The though bubbles will be inside the control panel, not over the sim
> - Sims will still spin around to change clothes (of course..)
> - Players can still design, furnish and update a house
> - There will be expansion packs, none named yet
> - There will be same sex couples, and they can adopt children
> - The sims will still have an inventory, for objects acquired, etc.
> - Sims can still pee their pants and die of hunger!
> 
> Sorry about the big wall of text but this is what I read is in the Sims 3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that's awesome.
> 
> And hell yeah, interior decorating here I come xD
> 
> Do you know if a sim can kill another sim? :3
Click to expand...

Doubt it...


----------



## SamXX

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*The Sims*
> - The Seven Age Groups: Baby, Toddler, Child, Teenager, Young adult, Adult, Elder.
> - The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food
> - Sims will now have traits, you will choose up to 5 traits for your sim as an adult
> - It is possible to pass down traits of one sim to another
> - They will finally be more aware of themselves, or as several fans put it..they become smarter.
> - As of right now, now hair will grow, but you may edit the color pallet of the hair
> - They will now have skills, such as running, swimming, fishing, and maybe things like tree planting!
> - Actions your sims make will be based off of skills, mood and traits
> - Your sims' needs may be fulfilled by clicking on a base icon of the need
> - Sims will now dream & Promise
> - The healthier your sim, the better and longer living they will be
> - Sims will still have age groups
> 
> *Their Careers*
> - Still no visible working sims
> - You may follow them to work within the seamless neighborhood
> - If you follow them, they will disappear inside their workplace
> - Each job field will have a building or 'office' within the neighborhood
> - Sims may now apply for part-time or 'full-time' jobs
> - You can apply for a job at the career's building in your neighborhood
> - You have more control of your sim at work:
> - Although you cannot see them, you can decide how hard, or how little they work
> - Being promoted is different, it depends on the sim more than the sims abilities
> 
> *Their Homes*
> *- Objects can be moved at angle angle, completely 'gridless' ..hooray! <-- Enjoy Coffee!*
> - A user can use their own design patterns for objects in both build and buy modes
> - The game will have modding tools
> - You can put a better design on surfaces (counters, tables, etc.) using more objects
> - You can buy some things empty, bookcase for example, and buy and place your own books in them
> - Tables will ]Their Neighborhood[/b]
> - Welcome to the Seamless neighborhood:
> - Sims can now visit shops, neighbors, stores and go to work without any annoying loading screens
> - Your neighbors will grow as you do, meaning they will not only grow if played
> - There will only be one neighborhood
> - About a month after the game's launch, a neighborhood creating tool will be released
> - You can zoom out really far and zoom is so close to see the facial expression on Bella Goth
> - You can move your home to a larger lot
> - The neighborhood will be able to grow with expansion packs
> - All buildings in neighborhoods can be edited, etc; meaning NO props!
> - A player can download towns created by other people
> - The neighborhood will contain anywhere from 75-100 lots
> 
> *Create-A-Sim*
> - Just as faces were shaped in The Sims 2, bodies will be shaped in The Sims 3
> - Different height of sims is not confirmed
> - You can customize clothes in the C-A-S; using your own patters, different patterns, etc.
> - You can now choose shoes..or none at all!
> - Players can now choose different races
> - Adjustable weight and fitness in the C-A-S
> - You can choose the favorite food, color, time of day, etc. for your sim
> - Sims created fat can become skinny
> - Sims created skinny, can also become fat
> - Legs and Arms are separate, meaning a sim can have massive arms and a petite body
> 
> *General Information*
> - Sims can grow their own food
> - Sims can fish and cook
> - No online multiplayer released with the game
> - Caught a big cool fish at the pond? put it in your own aquarium!
> - CHECK IT OUT: The game is being developed so it will run smoothly on older PC's
> - Weather in the game is so far unknown
> - Players can use their 'hand' to pick up books, garbage, etc.
> - The maximum amount of sims per lot is 8
> - Most if the cheats from The Sims 2 will be in The Sims 3
> - Wind will move the trees
> - Your sims will still speak in Simlish
> - Players can choose their own difficulty levels
> - Shadows not interact with the sun:
> - i.e. If the sun is setting the shadows will be very narrow
> - You cannot drive first person, but you can command where they go
> - Paintings will be developed uniquely based on mood and traits, skills and attitudes
> - A MAC version will be released after a PC version
> - You can control the amount of time a sim spends sleeping, etc.
> - There are still thought bubbles:
> - i.e. The though bubbles will be inside the control panel, not over the sim
> - Sims will still spin around to change clothes (of course..)
> - Players can still design, furnish and update a house
> - There will be expansion packs, none named yet
> - There will be same sex couples, and they can adopt children
> - The sims will still have an inventory, for objects acquired, etc.
> - Sims can still pee their pants and die of hunger!
> 
> Sorry about the big wall of text but this is what I read is in the Sims 3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that's awesome.
> 
> And hell yeah, interior decorating here I come xD
> 
> Do you know if a sim can kill another sim? :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it...
Click to expand...

That'd be awesome, as well as bumping up the age rating!


----------



## Sinep1

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*The Sims*
> - The Seven Age Groups: Baby, Toddler, Child, Teenager, Young adult, Adult, Elder.
> - The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food
> - Sims will now have traits, you will choose up to 5 traits for your sim as an adult
> - It is possible to pass down traits of one sim to another
> - They will finally be more aware of themselves, or as several fans put it..they become smarter.
> - As of right now, now hair will grow, but you may edit the color pallet of the hair
> - They will now have skills, such as running, swimming, fishing, and maybe things like tree planting!
> - Actions your sims make will be based off of skills, mood and traits
> - Your sims' needs may be fulfilled by clicking on a base icon of the need
> - Sims will now dream & Promise
> - The healthier your sim, the better and longer living they will be
> - Sims will still have age groups
> 
> *Their Careers*
> - Still no visible working sims
> - You may follow them to work within the seamless neighborhood
> - If you follow them, they will disappear inside their workplace
> - Each job field will have a building or 'office' within the neighborhood
> - Sims may now apply for part-time or 'full-time' jobs
> - You can apply for a job at the career's building in your neighborhood
> - You have more control of your sim at work:
> - Although you cannot see them, you can decide how hard, or how little they work
> - Being promoted is different, it depends on the sim more than the sims abilities
> 
> *Their Homes*
> *- Objects can be moved at angle angle, completely 'gridless' ..hooray! <-- Enjoy Coffee!*
> - A user can use their own design patterns for objects in both build and buy modes
> - The game will have modding tools
> - You can put a better design on surfaces (counters, tables, etc.) using more objects
> - You can buy some things empty, bookcase for example, and buy and place your own books in them
> - Tables will ]Their Neighborhood[/b]
> - Welcome to the Seamless neighborhood:
> - Sims can now visit shops, neighbors, stores and go to work without any annoying loading screens
> - Your neighbors will grow as you do, meaning they will not only grow if played
> - There will only be one neighborhood
> - About a month after the game's launch, a neighborhood creating tool will be released
> - You can zoom out really far and zoom is so close to see the facial expression on Bella Goth
> - You can move your home to a larger lot
> - The neighborhood will be able to grow with expansion packs
> - All buildings in neighborhoods can be edited, etc; meaning NO props!
> - A player can download towns created by other people
> - The neighborhood will contain anywhere from 75-100 lots
> 
> *Create-A-Sim*
> - Just as faces were shaped in The Sims 2, bodies will be shaped in The Sims 3
> - Different height of sims is not confirmed
> - You can customize clothes in the C-A-S; using your own patters, different patterns, etc.
> - You can now choose shoes..or none at all!
> - Players can now choose different races
> - Adjustable weight and fitness in the C-A-S
> - You can choose the favorite food, color, time of day, etc. for your sim
> - Sims created fat can become skinny
> - Sims created skinny, can also become fat
> - Legs and Arms are separate, meaning a sim can have massive arms and a petite body
> 
> *General Information*
> - Sims can grow their own food
> - Sims can fish and cook
> - No online multiplayer released with the game
> - Caught a big cool fish at the pond? put it in your own aquarium!
> - CHECK IT OUT: The game is being developed so it will run smoothly on older PC's
> - Weather in the game is so far unknown
> - Players can use their 'hand' to pick up books, garbage, etc.
> - The maximum amount of sims per lot is 8
> - Most if the cheats from The Sims 2 will be in The Sims 3
> - Wind will move the trees
> - Your sims will still speak in Simlish
> - Players can choose their own difficulty levels
> - Shadows not interact with the sun:
> - i.e. If the sun is setting the shadows will be very narrow
> - You cannot drive first person, but you can command where they go
> - Paintings will be developed uniquely based on mood and traits, skills and attitudes
> - A MAC version will be released after a PC version
> - You can control the amount of time a sim spends sleeping, etc.
> - There are still thought bubbles:
> - i.e. The though bubbles will be inside the control panel, not over the sim
> - Sims will still spin around to change clothes (of course..)
> - Players can still design, furnish and update a house
> - There will be expansion packs, none named yet
> - There will be same sex couples, and they can adopt children
> - The sims will still have an inventory, for objects acquired, etc.
> - Sims can still pee their pants and die of hunger!
> 
> Sorry about the big wall of text but this is what I read is in the Sims 3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that's awesome.
> 
> And hell yeah, interior decorating here I come xD
> 
> Do you know if a sim can kill another sim? :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd be awesome, as well as bumping up the age rating!
Click to expand...

...and funny


----------



## Prof Gallows

http://www.youtube.com/v/2ZSO7YFD74Q

Found the video where he said the Ghosts are playable.


----------



## fitzy

Awesome Trikki

This game'll be awesome.


----------



## Ciaran

A good bit of that stuff is wrong Tyrai


----------



## Tyrai

nintenmad said:
			
		

> A good bit of that stuff is wrong Tyrai


Proof please? -.-


----------



## Ciaran

Tyrai said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good bit of that stuff is wrong Tyrai
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please? -.-
Click to expand...

Well,  here's an example





			
				Tyrai said:
			
		

> The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food



Sims have six needs, all the same ones as sims 2, barr comfort and environment.

Snootysims, wikipedia, or some interviews and the sims wiki have all said it, annd you can see it in some youtube vids of the pirated versions.

Im not gonna correct the whole thing.


----------



## Tyrai

Oh well, thats a shame. I got something wrong, you cant expect everyone to get everything right.


----------



## SamXX

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good bit of that stuff is wrong Tyrai
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please? -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,  here's an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sims have six needs, all the same ones as sims 2, barr comfort and environment.
> 
> Snootysims, wikipedia, or some interviews and the sims wiki have all said it, annd you can see it in some youtube vids of the pirated versions.
> 
> Im not gonna correct the whole thing.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you should even be discussing the pirated version. 

But so what? He made one mistake, maybe others, but he gave a lot of info, and a lot is true.
I'm getting so excited for this game now!
Less than 2 weeks!


----------



## beehdaubs

Game comes out next Tuesday (amirite?)
Can't wait.  I saw a little more about this game, and it looks very interesting!  Just to make sure, I don't need any past Sims games installed on my comp in order to play this one, right?


----------



## x-Hannah-x

i think im gunna get it


----------



## airhead

i might buy it but the collectors eddition


----------



## Ciaran

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Game comes out next Tuesday (amirite?)
> Can't wait.  I saw a little more about this game, and it looks very interesting!  Just to make sure, I don't need any past Sims games installed on my comp in order to play this one, right?


I think you need to uninstall all the past sims games to get this one to work, cos thats what i was told when i got the sims 2. (that it wouldnt work if 1 was installed)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Unless there's a trial version, I'm not buying >:C


----------



## Jas0n

It's so close to the release date now 

Jas0n  goes insane.
Jas0n  hates all you north americans for getting it 2-3 days earlier than me >:


----------



## Ciaran

Ughhhh, Im going on a 3 week holiday tomorrow.

So  I'll have to wait 2 and a half  weeks after the release to get it


----------



## Kanye Omari West

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Ughhhh, Im going on a 3 week holiday tomorrow.
> 
> So  I'll have to wait 2 and a half  weeks after the release to get it


Depends where you go.
You can still get it on holiday, can't you?


----------



## Ciaran

xeladude said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughhhh, Im going on a 3 week holiday tomorrow.
> 
> So  I'll have to wait 2 and a half  weeks after the release to get it
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where you go.
> You can still get it on holiday, can't you?
Click to expand...

No, Im going to a pretty isolated part of the country, Ill be living with a host family and nine other guys.


----------



## 4861

I might get this. But animal crossing is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better T_T


----------



## Kanye Omari West

nintenmad said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughhhh, Im going on a 3 week holiday tomorrow.
> 
> So  I'll have to wait 2 and a half  weeks after the release to get it
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where you go.
> You can still get it on holiday, can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Im going to a pretty isolated part of the country, Ill be living with a host family and nine other guys.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh.
Ireland right?
I'd just preorder it in a game store and pick it up when I would get back.


----------



## Ciaran

xeladude said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughhhh, Im going on a 3 week holiday tomorrow.
> 
> So  I'll have to wait 2 and a half  weeks after the release to get it
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where you go.
> You can still get it on holiday, can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Im going to a pretty isolated part of the country, Ill be living with a host family and nine other guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh.
> Ireland right?
> I'd just preorder it in a game store and pick it up when I would get back.
Click to expand...

Im gonna get it the day after Im back

22nd

:X


----------



## fitzy

Is anyone gonna make/join Sims 3 forums?

I dunno if I'll bother...


----------



## Jas0n

xeladude said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughhhh, Im going on a 3 week holiday tomorrow.
> 
> So  I'll have to wait 2 and a half  weeks after the release to get it
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where you go.
> You can still get it on holiday, can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Im going to a pretty isolated part of the country, Ill be living with a host family and nine other guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh.
> Ireland right?
> I'd just preorder it in a game store and pick it up when I would get back.
Click to expand...

They wouldn't even hold it for that long, would they?


----------



## beehdaubs

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It's so close to the release date now
> 
> Jas0n  goes insane.
> Jas0n  hates all you north americans for getting it 2-3 days earlier than me >:


I'm getting it on Tuesday.  Right when it comes out >




			
				animalX said:
			
		

> I might get this. But animal crossing is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better


Wait...WHAT!?!?!?!  We all have our opinions I suppose....  :r


----------



## Jas0n

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so close to the release date now
> 
> Jas0n  goes insane.
> Jas0n  hates all you north americans for getting it 2-3 days earlier than me >:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting it on Tuesday.  Right when it comes out >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get this. But animal crossing is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...WHAT!?!?!?!  We all have our opinions I suppose....  :r
Click to expand...

I'm just hoping that I can get it on Thursday instead of Friday. The shop I pre-ordered from has a reputation of delivering games a day before release.


----------



## beehdaubs

Jas0n said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so close to the release date now
> 
> Jas0n  goes insane.
> Jas0n  hates all you north americans for getting it 2-3 days earlier than me >:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting it on Tuesday.  Right when it comes out >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get this. But animal crossing is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...WHAT!?!?!?!  We all have our opinions I suppose....  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just hoping that I can get it on Thursday instead of Friday. The shop I pre-ordered from has a reputation of delivering games a day before release.
Click to expand...

I think I might just get the pirated version till I get the real version.


----------



## Jas0n

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so close to the release date now
> 
> Jas0n  goes insane.
> Jas0n  hates all you north americans for getting it 2-3 days earlier than me >:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting it on Tuesday.  Right when it comes out >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get this. But animal crossing is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...WHAT!?!?!?!  We all have our opinions I suppose....  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just hoping that I can get it on Thursday instead of Friday. The shop I pre-ordered from has a reputation of delivering games a day before release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I might just get the pirated version till I get the real version.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't if I was you, I heard that a lot of people have been uploading torrents with viruses 

Besides it's only a few days now, why bother illegally downloading?


----------



## beehdaubs

Jas0n said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so close to the release date now
> 
> Jas0n  goes insane.
> Jas0n  hates all you north americans for getting it 2-3 days earlier than me >:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting it on Tuesday.  Right when it comes out >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get this. But animal crossing is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...WHAT!?!?!?!  We all have our opinions I suppose....  :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just hoping that I can get it on Thursday instead of Friday. The shop I pre-ordered from has a reputation of delivering games a day before release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I might just get the pirated version till I get the real version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't if I was you, I heard that a lot of people have been uploading torrents with viruses
> 
> Besides it's only a few days now, why bother illegally downloading?
Click to expand...

Can't wait?  And your right, I'm not gonna download pirated version.


----------



## SamXX

OH MY GOD ZILLA!
This. Friday. Is. Sims.

I won't be going to sleep for a while after release.
Anyone going to be downloading the new neighbourhood?
Or spending the $10 Sims Download money that comes with the Special Edition?
I am 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/5CI-AMnRSrc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/5CI-AMnRSrc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

New neighbourhood.


----------



## beehdaubs

SAMwich said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD ZILLA!
> This. Friday. Is. Sims.
> 
> I won't be going to sleep for a while after release.
> Anyone going to be downloading the new neighbourhood?
> Or spending the $10 Sims Download money that comes with the Special Edition?
> I am
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/5CI-AMnRSrc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/5CI-AMnRSrc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> New neighbourhood.


Tuesday for me.   :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:


----------



## squishysaar

i want this game too.
but is it only coming out for the pc?


----------



## SamXX

Yes. But a good reason to not get the pirated version is because you can't get the new town


----------



## Jas0n

squishysaar said:
			
		

> i want this game too.
> but is it only coming out for the pc?


Yes, thank god. Console versions of The Sims suck.


----------



## SamXX

Jas0n said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want this game too.
> but is it only coming out for the pc?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank god. Console versions of The Sims suck.
Click to expand...

Damn right.
I bought Sims 2 for the PS2 and I was let down so much.
Even if it comes out on another console, don't get it.


----------



## Link

15th for me. T_T


----------



## SamXX

[quote="]15th for me. T_T[/quote]What country are you in?


----------



## Link

SAMwich said:
			
		

> [quote="]15th for me. T_T


What country are you in?
[/quote]The one where you have to wait for your birthday.


----------



## Jas0n

][quote="SAMwich said:
			
		

> [quote="]15th for me. T_T


What country are you in?
[/quote]The one where you have to wait for your birthday.[/quote]Sucks to be you D:

Enjoy waiting


----------



## squishysaar

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want this game too.
> but is it only coming out for the pc?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank god. Console versions of The Sims suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn right.
> I bought Sims 2 for the PS2 and I was let down so much.
> Even if it comes out on another console, don't get it.
Click to expand...

aww boo.
i have to disagree since i dont really
like pc games. id rather get it on a console.
but hey we all have our likes and dislikes right?


----------



## SamXX

Yeah, I suppose.


----------



## 4861

i think im going to get the first few weeks it gets released


----------



## Sinep1

Hopeing to get it as soon as it comes out!


----------



## beehdaubs

I've been watching gameplay videos all day...hahaha....I really want this game.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I've just been waiting impatiently.
Two more days, I can't stand it. X_x


----------



## SamXX

What was this game like...
It comes to my  country tomorrow.


----------



## DevilGopher

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Eh, I prefer MySims. And I prefer Animal Crossing over _any_ Sims game.


this^


----------



## FITZEH

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I prefer MySims. And I prefer Animal Crossing over _any_ Sims game.
> 
> 
> 
> this^
Click to expand...

I dunno bout that...

Sims three looks good!


----------



## beehdaubs

I forgot to mention, I got this game yesterday.  Awesome.


----------



## Joe

I downloaded it last night. 
It's okayy, But my Graphic Card Thingy isn't very good.


----------



## Jas0n

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention, I got this game yesterday.  Awesome.


I just got it today


----------



## FITZEH

^^is it gud?


----------



## Jas0n

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> ^^is it gud?


It's installing now, I'll let you know when it's done


----------



## FITZEH

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^is it gud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's installing now, I'll let you know when it's done
Click to expand...

Gud, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## beehdaubs

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^is it gud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's installing now, I'll let you know when it's done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gud, I can't wait to get it!
Click to expand...

I got it...and I *censored.3.0*ing love it.  Interior Designing is so fun with all the new furniture.  Getting married is a little easier too.  My Sim got married yesterday pretty easily.


----------



## FITZEH

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^is it gud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's installing now, I'll let you know when it's done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gud, I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it...and I *censored.3.0*ing love it.  Interior Designing is so fun with all the new furniture.  Getting married is a little easier too.  My Sim got married yesterday pretty easily.
Click to expand...

Cool, I can't wait till I get  it!  :veryhappy:    :veryhappy:    :veryhappy:    :veryhappy:    :veryhappy:


----------



## SamXX

Oh guys your making me jealous!


----------



## Sinep1

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention, I got this game yesterday.  Awesome.


Cool, is it good?


----------



## +Justice+

I cant wait..Im suppose to get mine in tomorrow!


----------



## Jas0n

Just been playing it, it's awesome 

I love the graphics, they look amazing on my computer.


----------



## tikitorch55

i like animal crossing better


----------



## Jas0n

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> i like animal crossing better


Good for you, but this is a thread about The Sims 3.


----------



## Conor

Did you pre - order from GAME Jas0n?


----------



## Jas0n

Conor said:
			
		

> Did you pre - order from GAME Jas0n?


Yea, they live up to their reputation of delivering pre-orders a day early


----------



## Conor

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pre - order from GAME Jas0n?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they live up to their reputation of delivering pre-orders a day early
Click to expand...

Thought it would be them 
They did a year ago with my MKW.


----------



## PaJami

I think I'll get it tomorrow. I've never played a Sims game, but it sounds good


----------



## FITZEH

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> i like animal crossing better


 :O  Sims 3 FTW!


----------



## beehdaubs

I just made a large square house, with a giant hollow space in the middle where the pool goes.  I love how advanced the designing and decorating commands are.  Perfect for me.


----------



## FITZEH

How much $ do you start of with?


----------



## beehdaubs

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> How much $ do you start of with?


Depends on how many people you get I think.  I started with about 22k.

EDIT:  And I started with only one guy.


----------



## FITZEH

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much $ do you start of with?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how many people you get I think.  I started with about 22k.
> 
> EDIT:  And I started with only one guy.
Click to expand...

Oh right!

In Sims 2 you started with 20k no matter how many people were in your family!


----------



## Jas0n

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I just made a large square house, with a giant hollow space in the middle where the pool goes.  I love how advanced the designing and decorating commands are.  Perfect for me.


I haven't built anything yet, though I'm excited to try it.

I'm want to play the game without using any money cheats so that I can get more playability from the game as a whole. I only have about $3000 atm XD


----------



## FITZEH

I knew a money cheat on Sims 2! <_<


----------



## beehdaubs

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I knew a money cheat on Sims 2! <_<


Ctrl+Shift+C Type in Motherlode = 50k


Works on Sims3.


----------



## SamXX

I'm installing it now 

I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## Nic

Please don't post any hacks or anything about hacking Animal Crossing or the Sims. etc. Or I will have to take action. Thanks!


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm gonna post a vid of my 2nd house.  I like it.  Right by the beach.

Tip:  Put your house right by the beach, and your Sim's mood will improve because of a special effect called "Sunny Vista".  Your Sim will always be happy to own a fortunate house like this one.  I just learned that tip today.


----------



## fitzy

I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.I want it.


----------



## SockHead

My sister will get it, and get bored with it. Then it will be all mine.


----------



## fitzy

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> My sister will get it, and get bored with it. Then it will be all mine.


Nice stratagy. :veryhappy:  (How ever you spell that.)


----------



## SamXX

This game is amazing. I've been on for hours non stop!
I'm downloading the free town now


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I want it...
No free versions?

*Cries*


----------



## 4861

i just got it last night!


----------



## SamXX

One bad thing about this game is the lack of wallpapers because of the Style system that I don't use. Still good though


----------



## beehdaubs

SAMwich said:
			
		

> One bad thing about this game is the lack of wallpapers because of the Style system that I don't use. Still good though


Not enough Wallpaper choices....most of em are ugly IMO.  I love using foundations and decks.  It's a nice feature.


----------



## SamXX

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bad thing about this game is the lack of wallpapers because of the Style system that I don't use. Still good though
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough Wallpaper choices....most of em are ugly IMO.  I love using foundations and decks.  It's a nice feature.
Click to expand...

Yesss.
It just stops me making houses because I get too frustrated about having a crappy wall.


----------



## Clown Town

SAMwich said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good bit of that stuff is wrong Tyrai
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please? -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well,  here's an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sims will now have only four needs: 1. Entertainment 2. Bathroom 3. Sleep 4. Eating/Food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sims have six needs, all the same ones as sims 2, barr comfort and environment.
> 
> Snootysims, wikipedia, or some interviews and the sims wiki have all said it, annd you can see it in some youtube vids of the pirated versions.
> 
> Im not gonna correct the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if you should even be discussing the pirated version.
> 
> But so what? He made one mistake, maybe others, but he gave a lot of info, and a lot is true.
> I'm getting so excited for this game now!
> Less than 2 weeks!
Click to expand...

Tyrai was correct...

They have made it so sims care for them self alot more... What they do on their own covers the rest and you only really have to care for those 4...

I'm trying to find the Youtube video that i got it off a while ago...

@ SAMwich : They made it so that if you have a peice of furniture and you think it looks cool you can copy that design and put it on ANYTHING... From the Wallpaper/Floor to your Car/Bike


----------



## coffeebean!

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^is it gud?
> 
> 
> 
> It's installing now, I'll let you know when it's done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gud, I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it...and I *censored.3.0*ing love it.  Interior Designing is so fun with all the new furniture.  Getting married is a little easier too.  My Sim got married yesterday pretty easily.
Click to expand...

I thought they were going to make building relationships and stuff like that a little harder? =r


----------



## KCourtnee

Wait... is the Sims3 out yet?


----------



## Jas0n

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Wait... is the Sims3 out yet?


Yes.


----------



## KCourtnee

OMG IM SOOO GETTING IT TODAY!! I LOOVE THE SIMS 3! IVE BEEN PLAYING SIMS EVER SINCE THE OLD CRAPPY SIMS 1 WAS NEW! I CAN'T WAIT! IM SOOO GLAD I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY!!! 

Are there expansion packs yet?


----------



## Jas0n

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> OMG IM SOOO GETTING IT TODAY!! I LOOVE THE SIMS 3! IVE BEEN PLAYING SIMS EVER SINCE THE OLD CRAPPY SIMS 1 WAS NEW! I CAN'T WAIT! IM SOOO GLAD I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY!!!
> 
> Are there expansion packs yet?


Of course not.


----------



## beehdaubs

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> OMG IM SOOO GETTING IT TODAY!! I LOOVE THE SIMS 3! IVE BEEN PLAYING SIMS EVER SINCE THE OLD CRAPPY SIMS 1 WAS NEW! I CAN'T WAIT! IM SOOO GLAD I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY!!!
> 
> Are there expansion packs yet?


It just came out 2 days ago 
(So no there are no expansion packs for Sims 3)




			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I thought they were going to make building relationships and stuff like that a little harder? =r


Exact Opposite.  You can be such a whore in Sims 3.


----------



## Clown Town

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IM SOOO GETTING IT TODAY!! I LOOVE THE SIMS 3! IVE BEEN PLAYING SIMS EVER SINCE THE OLD CRAPPY SIMS 1 WAS NEW! I CAN'T WAIT! IM SOOO GLAD I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY!!!
> 
> Are there expansion packs yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It just came out 2 days ago
> (So no there are no expansion packs for Sims 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were going to make building relationships and stuff like that a little harder? =r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Exact Opposite.  You can be such a whore in Sims 3.*
Click to expand...

Specify gender plz


----------



## beehdaubs

Clown Town said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IM SOOO GETTING IT TODAY!! I LOOVE THE SIMS 3! IVE BEEN PLAYING SIMS EVER SINCE THE OLD CRAPPY SIMS 1 WAS NEW! I CAN'T WAIT! IM SOOO GLAD I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY!!!
> 
> Are there expansion packs yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It just came out 2 days ago
> (So no there are no expansion packs for Sims 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were going to make building relationships and stuff like that a little harder? =r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Exact Opposite.  You can be such a whore in Sims 3.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specify gender plz
Click to expand...

Guy.
By "whore", I mean that you can practically have sex with ever female character in the game pretty easily.


----------



## KCourtnee

It came out only 2 days ago? D: Gawd I hope my GameStop has some left! I'm going to call them now.. if not I will go to the Target right next to it


----------



## Clown Town

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IM SOOO GETTING IT TODAY!! I LOOVE THE SIMS 3! IVE BEEN PLAYING SIMS EVER SINCE THE OLD CRAPPY SIMS 1 WAS NEW! I CAN'T WAIT! IM SOOO GLAD I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY!!!
> 
> Are there expansion packs yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It just came out 2 days ago
> (So no there are no expansion packs for Sims 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were going to make building relationships and stuff like that a little harder? =r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Exact Opposite.  You can be such a whore in Sims 3.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specify gender plz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy.
> By "whore", I mean that you can practically have sex with ever female character in the game pretty easily.
Click to expand...

i know... i was cracking a joke...

But srsly... i laugh so hard if you could be a hooker or a gimp...


----------



## beehdaubs

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> It came out only 2 days ago? D: Gawd I hope my GameStop has some left! I'm going to call them now.. if not I will go to the Target right next to it


Don't worry, the stores overstocked on all their Sims 3 games.  There are quite a few left on the shelves.  My local Target had about 20 copies left.

EDIT:  I would recommend going to Target instead of Gamestop, because GameStop might have already most of their copies sold out because of the large amount of people that preordered the game from them.  Target doesn't use pre-ordering so there ARE quite a few copies left there.


----------



## KCourtnee

I just called my GameStop and they said they have a few left 

if not I'll go to the Target


----------



## KCourtnee

Well I played the Sims 3 for a good 3 hours. Got through about 3 days... there is no speeding up time in my game so everything passes by soo slowly... :/

Anyone know how to fix that?

Other than that I LOVE THIS GAME!!!


----------



## coffeebean!

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IM SOOO GETTING IT TODAY!! I LOOVE THE SIMS 3! IVE BEEN PLAYING SIMS EVER SINCE THE OLD CRAPPY SIMS 1 WAS NEW! I CAN'T WAIT! IM SOOO GLAD I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY!!!
> 
> Are there expansion packs yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It just came out 2 days ago
> (So no there are no expansion packs for Sims 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were going to make building relationships and stuff like that a little harder? =r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Exact Opposite.  You can be such a whore in Sims 3.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specify gender plz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy.
> By "whore", I mean that you can practically have sex with ever female character in the game pretty easily.
Click to expand...

That really sucks.
I wanted the game to be a little more challenging -.-


----------



## Tyler

I bought it two days ago, and like any other Sim game, it's extremely addictive. :S


----------



## PaJami

I think I'm getting it today... Probably Sims or Guitar Hero Metallica...


----------



## KCourtnee

Get Sims3. *censored.3.0* guitar hero metallica SIMS 2 KICKS ASS!

Can someone anwser my question, though..?


----------



## beehdaubs

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Get Sims3. *censored.3.0* guitar hero metallica SIMS 2 KICKS ASS!
> 
> Can someone anwser my question, though..?


About speeding time?  Have you tried the time buttons below?


----------



## KCourtnee

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Sims3. *censored.3.0* guitar hero metallica SIMS 2 KICKS ASS!
> 
> Can someone anwser my question, though..?
> 
> 
> 
> About speeding time?  Have you tried the time buttons below?
Click to expand...

I did. Time still goes by at the same speed..


----------



## SamXX

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Sims3. *censored.3.0* guitar hero metallica SIMS 2 KICKS ASS!
> 
> Can someone anwser my question, though..?
> 
> 
> 
> About speeding time?  Have you tried the time buttons below?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Time still goes by at the same speed..
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't. It doesn't seem like much difference but it is, it's a lot less difference than in other games. Getting through the night while your Sim is asleep can be quite annoying. But it makes the game run for longer which is good.


----------



## KCourtnee

Oh ok so it's normal? Thank god I thought my game might be messed up


----------



## SamXX

Yep, completely normal 
And has anyone bought anything from the Sims Store yet?
I don't know what to spend my free 1000 points I got with the game xD
I might add another 1000 and buy the Full Hewnsman Set. Maybe. Or Tiki?
I want more hairstyles aswell!
Ugh there's too much!!


----------



## beehdaubs

At least it doesn't take 30 minutes for your Sim to go to the bathroom like in Sims 1.

EDIT: @Samwhich:  I bought the new type of counter.  I thought it looked pretty good.  I also got the new TV.  I'm waiting for some better stuff to be released before I spend the rest of my points.


----------



## SamXX

I have only bought one of my houses a T.V. so far. My Sims manage fine without it!
Except the one I did buy, he's a slob and doesn't like outdoors so a T.V. was essential 
I absolutely love all the different traits!
I'm having so much fun experimenting with them!
My favourite family is one where I have a slob and a neat freak, it's so funny!


----------



## KCourtnee

I have a big question...

Can you only make one family at a time in the sims3? 
I made one family already (Hons family), how do I make another? :/


----------



## SamXX

Guys, you have to check out my creations.
http://www.thesims3.com/mypage/SimSam13/mystudio


Yes?
ConCrit?


----------



## -C*-

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> I have a big question...
> 
> Can you only make one family at a time in the sims3?
> I made one family already (Hons family), how do I make another? :/


At the screen where you select which household to play, you simply select "New Game".


----------



## PaJami

I just got it today (Collector's Edition) and it's installing now. I can't wait to play it!!


----------



## Sab

I JUST GOT IT AND ITS DOWNLOADING NOW! I'M SOOOO PUMPED!!!


----------



## coffeebean!

Sab said:
			
		

> I JUST GOT IT AND ITS DOWNLOADING NOW! I'M SOOOO PUMPED!!!


Yay! DD

And while it's installing you can make that siggy for me, eh? D

xD


----------



## Sab

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT IT AND ITS DOWNLOADING NOW! I'M SOOOO PUMPED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! DD
> 
> And while it's installing you can make that siggy for me, eh? D
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

i dunt feel in a siggeh making mood but i guess it'll pass the time.... blehhh


----------



## Sab

for some reason when i make a person they are compleetly black. anyone know why?


----------



## KCourtnee

-C*- said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a big question...
> 
> Can you only make one family at a time in the sims3?
> I made one family already (Hons family), how do I make another? :/
> 
> 
> 
> At the screen where you select which household to play, you simply select "New Game".
Click to expand...

I did that and my old family I worked hard making moved out of their house, lost their relationships, and started over on their ages...  I moved them back into a new house (better one) though.


----------



## Pear

I just got the game.
I'm ticked because my computer can't run it whatsoever.


----------



## fitzy

pear40 said:
			
		

> I just got the game.
> I'm ticked because my computer can't run it whatsoever.


I'll have it! =D

jk


----------



## Pear

fitzy said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the game.
> I'm ticked because my computer can't run it whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have it! =D
> 
> jk
Click to expand...

Seriously, I'll sell it to you for $30. I just want a portion of my money back.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## fitzy

pear40 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the game.
> I'm ticked because my computer can't run it whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have it! =D
> 
> jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, I'll sell it to you for $30. I just want a portion of my money back.  :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

lol. I live in Ireland. xD 

I'll be getting the game anyway. B)


----------



## Pear

fitzy said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the game.
> I'm ticked because my computer can't run it whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have it! =D
> 
> jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, I'll sell it to you for $30. I just want a portion of my money back.  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I live in Ireland. xD
> 
> I'll be getting the game anyway. B)
Click to expand...

FedEx.


----------



## fitzy

pear40 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the game.
> I'm ticked because my computer can't run it whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have it! =D
> 
> jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, I'll sell it to you for $30. I just want a portion of my money back.  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I live in Ireland. xD
> 
> I'll be getting the game anyway. B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FedEx.
Click to expand...

lol.


----------



## KCourtnee

Can someone anwser my question..? Can I make a new family without having my old one (that I worked very hard on) get moved out of their house, loose relationships, and loose anything else they've got since I've made them? Cherry (the mom) had a baby boy and he's already a toddler. I'd hate to loose that D:


----------



## SamXX

Sorry Courtnee, I can't help, but I added 2000 points to my account for


----------



## Jas0n

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sorry Courtnee, I can't help, but I added 2000 points to my account for


----------



## beehdaubs

Jas0n said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Courtnee, I can't help, but I added 2000 points to my account for
Click to expand...


----------



## SamXX

Do you have it? I think I'll get either that or the Hewnsman one.


----------



## beehdaubs

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Do you have it? I think I'll get either that or the Hewnsman one.


Yes I have it, it goes great with my beach house.


----------



## SamXX

Ok 
I'll download it now!
I'm in the middle of making a house to put up for download.
Does anyone use the Riverview town?
I have hardly used it, I prefer Sunset Valley.


----------



## beehdaubs

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Ok
> I'll download it now!
> I'm in the middle of making a house to put up for download.
> Does anyone use the Riverview town?
> I have hardly used it, I prefer Sunset Valley.


I haven't even tried Riverview yet =3


----------



## Jas0n

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> I'll download it now!
> I'm in the middle of making a house to put up for download.
> Does anyone use the Riverview town?
> I have hardly used it, I prefer Sunset Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even tried Riverview yet =3
Click to expand...

Me either, there's too much to do in Sunset Valley


----------



## SamXX

Yes, I'm glad they only released the game with Sunset Valley.
Maybe when I've done more in Sunset Valley I'll give Riverview a shot.


----------



## KCourtnee

Does anyone know a money cheat that ACTUALLY WORKS? I tried motherload and rosebud on my sims3 game and THEY DONT WORK. 

I don't care if that's not supposed to be talked about on here. I've always used money cheats with all my sims games.

PM me a money cheat THAT ACTUALLY WORKS because motherload and rosebud DON'T WORK.


----------



## Jas0n

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Does anyone know a money cheat that ACTUALLY WORKS? I tried motherload and rosebud on my sims3 game and THEY DONT WORK.
> 
> I don't care if that's not supposed to be talked about on here. I've always used money cheats with all my sims games.
> 
> PM me a money cheat THAT ACTUALLY WORKS because motherload and rosebud DON'T WORK.


It's motherlode.


----------



## fitzy

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Does anyone know a money cheat that ACTUALLY WORKS? I tried motherload and rosebud on my sims3 game and THEY DONT WORK.
> 
> I don't care if that's not supposed to be talked about on here. I've always used money cheats with all my sims games.
> 
> PM me a money cheat THAT ACTUALLY WORKS because motherload and rosebud DON'T WORK.


Wrong spelling...motherlode.


----------



## SamXX

It's motherlode and it gives you 50,000 while kaching gives you 1,000.
Also, I bought the Bayside set, it's amazing. It's too bad they didn't include some for the Living room, looks like I'll be buying the Hewnsman living room set ^_^
But I started a new house and it looks great!
I'm going to put it up for download so when It's done I'll post screenshots and download link


----------



## KCourtnee

Oh... >.< I feel so stupid... but THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## Sab

does the tombstone or life and death still work and boolprop?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sab said:
			
		

> does the tombstone or life and death still work and boolprop?


It might.
I was playing with boolprop, and it doesn't have as many features as the sims 2 did, but it probably still works on the tombstone.


----------



## Anna

looks good


----------



## SamXX

*<big><big><big>Pond Place</big></big></big>*









			
				Description said:
			
		

> _My first uploaded house. It has a huge pond and big living areas. Contains a few Premium items from the Bayside set, don't worry if you don't have the set, it'll replace them with items similar. There's a lot of area in the South West corner for you to build your own garden or another building._


_ 

_



			
				Download said:
			
		

> _You can download Pond Place here and install it into your game through The Sims 3 launcher._


----------



## KCourtnee

Are there any seasons in the Sims 3? Or is there going to be an expanstion pack for that?

And I know it's a little early, but does anyone have any idea what the first expanstion pack will be? I've got money saved for it already


----------



## beehdaubs

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Are there any seasons in the Sims 3? Or is there going to be an expanstion pack for that?
> 
> And I know it's a little early, but does anyone have any idea what the first expanstion pack will be? I've got money saved for it already


Seasons would be awesome...but sadly there are none at the moment.  Nobody knows when the next expansion is, either.  Probably either Holiday season 09 or next year.


----------



## Jas0n

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Are there any seasons in the Sims 3? Or is there going to be an expanstion pack for that?
> 
> And I know it's a little early, but does anyone have any idea what the first expanstion pack will be? I've got money saved for it already


There will be an expansion pack for seasons.

The first expansion pack is rumoured to be focused around careers and businesses, a bit like the Open For Business expansion for The Sims 2. It's supposed to be out in a few months.


----------



## beehdaubs

Jas0n said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any seasons in the Sims 3? Or is there going to be an expanstion pack for that?
> 
> And I know it's a little early, but does anyone have any idea what the first expanstion pack will be? I've got money saved for it already
> 
> 
> 
> There will be an expansion pack for seasons.
> 
> The first expansion pack is rumoured to be focused around careers and businesses, a bit like the Open For Business expansion for The Sims 2. It's supposed to be out in a few months.
Click to expand...

There are enough businesses in Sims 3 D=
Give us pets now...and Season too.


----------



## Jas0n

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any seasons in the Sims 3? Or is there going to be an expanstion pack for that?
> 
> And I know it's a little early, but does anyone have any idea what the first expanstion pack will be? I've got money saved for it already
> 
> 
> 
> There will be an expansion pack for seasons.
> 
> The first expansion pack is rumoured to be focused around careers and businesses, a bit like the Open For Business expansion for The Sims 2. It's supposed to be out in a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are enough businesses in Sims 3 D=
> Give us pets now...and Season too.
Click to expand...

I agree, I think It's a bad move on their part to start with such a boring expansion pack


----------



## beehdaubs

Jas0n said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any seasons in the Sims 3? Or is there going to be an expanstion pack for that?
> 
> And I know it's a little early, but does anyone have any idea what the first expanstion pack will be? I've got money saved for it already
> 
> 
> 
> There will be an expansion pack for seasons.
> 
> The first expansion pack is rumoured to be focused around careers and businesses, a bit like the Open For Business expansion for The Sims 2. It's supposed to be out in a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are enough businesses in Sims 3 D=
> Give us pets now...and Season too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think It's a bad move on their part to start with such a boring expansion pack
Click to expand...

I'm definitely not going to get a business expansion for a game that pretty much focused entirely on adding new businesses via the improved town system.  It seems like adding unnecessary addons.
Pets + Seasons would be greatly appreciated.  Maybe a few more downloadable items online.


----------



## Jas0n

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any seasons in the Sims 3? Or is there going to be an expanstion pack for that?
> 
> And I know it's a little early, but does anyone have any idea what the first expanstion pack will be? I've got money saved for it already
> 
> 
> 
> There will be an expansion pack for seasons.
> 
> The first expansion pack is rumoured to be focused around careers and businesses, a bit like the Open For Business expansion for The Sims 2. It's supposed to be out in a few months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are enough businesses in Sims 3 D=
> Give us pets now...and Season too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I think It's a bad move on their part to start with such a boring expansion pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm definitely not going to get a business expansion for a game that pretty much focused entirely on adding new businesses via the improved town system.  It seems like adding unnecessary addons.
> Pets + Seasons would be greatly appreciated.  Maybe a few more downloadable items online.
Click to expand...

At the end of the day it's only a rumour and it could be completely wrong or it could be a business expansion pack with extra perks


----------



## KCourtnee

Or a vacation.  And you wouldn't have to build a vacation town there would be nice hotels and unlike the Sims Vacation (from Sims 1) your family WOULDN'T be the only family staying at the hotel


----------



## KCourtnee

I would LOVE Seasons. I hope they get expanstion packs that are furniture, clothes, hair, and other cool things. Like teen stuff or ikea stuff. 

I would also LOVE for there to be bunk beds or loft beds (loft beds are like bunk beds except the bottom bunk is a desk, not a bed)


----------



## beehdaubs

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> I would LOVE Seasons. I hope they get expanstion packs that are furniture, clothes, hair, and other cool things. Like teen stuff or ikea stuff.
> 
> I would also LOVE for there to be bunk beds or loft beds (loft beds are like bunk beds except the bottom bunk is a desk, not a bed)


Oh, I would freaking love a loft bed.  I used to have one when I was like 8, and it was the "Bee's knees".


----------



## Jas0n

A neighbourhood creator is supposed to be released in a few weeks also which will be nice.


----------



## SamXX

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE Seasons. I hope they get expanstion packs that are furniture, clothes, hair, and other cool things. Like teen stuff or ikea stuff.
> 
> I would also LOVE for there to be bunk beds or loft beds (loft beds are like bunk beds except the bottom bunk is a desk, not a bed)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I would freaking love a loft bed.  I used to have one when I was like 8, and it was the "Bee's knees".
Click to expand...

I had a loft bed! Wow. But I wouldn't use the Neighbourhood creator because I prefer to play in the neighbourhoods given until I've filled it up.
And thanks all for paying so much attention to my house upload  Ahah, joking.
I didn't like Pets but I'd buy it just because I want every expansion pack. Also, I hope they don't release stuff packs through disks and just update the online store more often. That'd make it easier and you wouldn't be downloading things you don't want/need.


----------



## beehdaubs

SAMwich said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE Seasons. I hope they get expanstion packs that are furniture, clothes, hair, and other cool things. Like teen stuff or ikea stuff.
> 
> I would also LOVE for there to be bunk beds or loft beds (loft beds are like bunk beds except the bottom bunk is a desk, not a bed)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I would freaking love a loft bed.  I used to have one when I was like 8, and it was the "Bee's knees".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a loft bed! Wow. But I wouldn't use the Neighbourhood creator because I prefer to play in the neighbourhoods given until I've filled it up.
> And thanks all for paying so much attention to my house upload  Ahah, joking.
> I didn't like Pets but I'd buy it just because I want every expansion pack. Also, I hope they don't release stuff packs through disks and just update the online store more often. That'd make it easier and you wouldn't be downloading things you don't want/need.
Click to expand...

Ya, they should release expansion packs in a way similar to Steam's digital purchase feature.


----------



## KCourtnee

Neighborhood creator? Uhh... I'm not good with building things... I built a house yesterday and it SUCKED. So I moved my family out of it and moved to a house that was pre-built and I LOVE THIS HOUSE! The family does too. They're always happy and call the house a 'beautiful vista'.  

And it's the perfect house for a family of 5.

Also... what happens when someone in your family moves to someone else's house? Can you no longer control them? Will they have kids? Will anything happen? I'm so confused because Becca (oldest daughter, who has a boyfriend she's been dating since high school) wants to move in with VJ (her boyfriend) but I'm kind of scared to let her cuz I don't know what will happen. I do want them to have kids so Michael and Cherry (parents) will have grandkids.

EDIT: And I want them to have grandkids soon because Tony (son) is gay and Keith (youngest kid) won't have kids for a while.


----------



## Anna

I wanna buy this game


----------



## FITZEH

I'm getting it I think!


----------



## Anna

cool ^ 

I wanna get zoo tycoon cause I lost my one xD

(love zoo tycoon)


----------



## FITZEH

Anna said:
			
		

> cool ^
> 
> I wanna get zoo tycoon cause I lost my one xD
> 
> (love zoo tycoon)


Are you getting Sims 3?


----------



## Anna

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool ^
> 
> I wanna get zoo tycoon cause I lost my one xD
> 
> (love zoo tycoon)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting Sims 3?
Click to expand...

Yeah Maybe.


----------



## FITZEH

Anna said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool ^
> 
> I wanna get zoo tycoon cause I lost my one xD
> 
> (love zoo tycoon)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting Sims 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Maybe.
Click to expand...

I am!


----------



## Sinep1

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I'm getting it I think!


Me too!


----------



## Anna

cooool. xD


----------



## SamXX

I've just got my Sim pregnant! She was vomiting a lot and she had a moodlet saying it was her lucky day (She has the Lucky trait) and then all of a sudden, the pregnant moodlet appeared!


----------



## KCourtnee

Well I had Becca marry VJ and now they're expecting their first child! Cherry had her birthday and she's now an old woman D: Soon it will be Michael's birthday... Keith's birthday is also coming up. He'll be a teenager


----------



## SamXX

Sounds cool Courtnee!
I've been working on a new house to put up for download, and it's a lot better than the last one. It has an absolutely amazing Swimming area, but you'll have to wait and see when it's finished. I started it about an hour ago and I hope to finish by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Anna

This game sounds so good.
Im gonna get it.


----------



## Sinep1

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Sounds cool Courtnee!
> I've been working on a new house to put up for download, and it's a lot better than the last one. It has an absolutely amazing Swimming area, but you'll have to wait and see when it's finished. I started it about an hour ago and I hope to finish by this time tomorrow.


Cool!

I'm hopeing to get this next week!  I can't wait!


----------



## KCourtnee

:O OMG Becca had twins! 2 boys. 1 is brown and 1 is white... I gotta make Michael's fat ass (eating too much cake) move out. :/ Too many sims!

EDIT: The boys names are Tyler and Danny


----------



## 4861

it takes 5 hours to download


----------



## KCourtnee

Took me like 5 minutes to install the sims3. It all depends on your computer.


----------



## Anna

Aw I really want this


----------



## SamXX

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> :O OMG Becca had twins! 2 boys. 1 is brown and 1 is white... I gotta make Michael's fat ass (eating too much cake) move out. :/ Too many sims!
> 
> EDIT: The boys names are Tyler and Danny


Awesome! My Sim is still pregnant so I'm patiently waiting 
She has the lucky trait so she might have twins as well. I hope.


----------



## Jas0n

My first house ^_^


----------



## Pear

Jas0n said:
			
		

> My first house ^_^


  :O 
What machine are you running it on?


----------



## Kiley

im getting it when school ends! im a big sims fan !


----------



## Jas0n

pear40 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first house ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> What machine are you running it on?
Click to expand...

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz Processor
4GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 (2GB) Graphics Card.


----------



## KCourtnee

I can never build a good house. Every house I build sucks.  There was only ONE that was good, and it was on my sims2 game. It was seriously the BEST house I ever built. The second floor wasn't that good but the first one was


----------



## FITZEH

Jas0n said:
			
		

> My first house ^_^


I'm in love!


----------



## SamXX

I've just finished my second house to put up for download. I'll post pictures and a download later.


----------



## DrewAhoy

Wow, alot of people play the Sims 3 here! I got it too and I love it. I need to work on my house building skills though.
Anyway, Jas0n, thats a really good backyard.


----------



## SamXX

Janie (The Mum) Just had her 2nd and 3rd children! She had twins (Two girls) and I've called them Nancy and Kathryn. So that makes one boy (Kev) and 2 girls now. All still Babies. Oh and don't forget the Dad, Dan. So that's 5 people. Janie needs to have 2 more children and raise them all to teens as her lifetime goal. Should be fun. 
Their house is a little (very) small so I'm going to move them to a bigger house I made for them.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Janie (The Mum) Just had her 2nd and 3rd children! She had twins (Two girls) and I've called them Nancy and Kathryn. So that makes one boy (Kev) and 2 girls now. All still Babies. Oh and don't forget the Dad, Dan. So that's 5 people. Janie needs to have 2 more children and raise them all to teens as her lifetime goal. Should be fun.
> Their house is a little (very) small so I'm going to move them to a bigger house I made for them.


3 is 2 more than you need.

Oops, the house burnt down.


----------



## fitzy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> My first house ^_^


That's sweet.


----------



## KCourtnee

How do I get my sims to move in with another household?

See, Tony (the sim I was planning on making gay, but decided not) Started going out with Jamie Jolina and he got her pregnant. After she got pregnant I made them start going steady. But I have 8 sims in my house already and I don't think Jamie can move in AND have her baby (too many sims!!). I want Tony to move into her house but how do I make him do that? :/


----------



## Jas0n

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> How do I get my sims to move in with another household?
> 
> See, Tony (the sim I was planning on making gay, but decided not) Started going out with Jamie Jolina and he got her pregnant. After she got pregnant I made them start going steady. But I have 8 sims in my house already and I don't think Jamie can move in AND have her baby (too many sims!!). I want Tony to move into her house but how do I make him do that? :/


Use a phone or computer and select the "Move..." option.


----------



## Sinep1

fitzy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> My first house ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet.
Click to expand...

Awesome house Jos0n! :]


----------



## KCourtnee

Jas0n said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get my sims to move in with another household?
> 
> See, Tony (the sim I was planning on making gay, but decided not) Started going out with Jamie Jolina and he got her pregnant. After she got pregnant I made them start going steady. But I have 8 sims in my house already and I don't think Jamie can move in AND have her baby (too many sims!!). I want Tony to move into her house but how do I make him do that? :/
> 
> 
> 
> Use a phone or computer and select the "Move..." option.
Click to expand...

Will I still have control of my other family? Not Tony or Jamie, but Michael, Cherry, their kids, and their grandkids?

I don't want Tony and Jamie to be my active household (only one I can control)


----------



## Jas0n

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get my sims to move in with another household?
> 
> See, Tony (the sim I was planning on making gay, but decided not) Started going out with Jamie Jolina and he got her pregnant. After she got pregnant I made them start going steady. But I have 8 sims in my house already and I don't think Jamie can move in AND have her baby (too many sims!!). I want Tony to move into her house but how do I make him do that? :/
> 
> 
> 
> Use a phone or computer and select the "Move..." option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will I still have control of my other family? Not Tony or Jamie, but Michael, Cherry, their kids, and their grandkids?
> 
> I don't want Tony and Jamie to be my active household (only one I can control)
Click to expand...

Yes, you can control as many families as you want.


----------



## SamXX

I hate that you lose wishes and things when you change household though.
Bummehhh!
2 more children until I reach my lifetime goal!
I'm getting excited!
Never even tried to complete a lifetime goal before.


----------



## Link

How do I turn off aging? T_T


----------



## Jas0n

[quote="]How do I turn off aging? T_T[/quote]Look in the options menu.


----------



## Anna

fitzy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> My first house ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet.
Click to expand...

thats awesome Jas0n.


----------



## Jas0n

Anna said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> My first house ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats awesome Jas0n.
Click to expand...

I'm amazed so many people like it tbh XD


----------



## coffeebean!

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> I can never build a good house. Every house I build sucks.  There was only ONE that was good, and it was on my sims2 game. It was seriously the BEST house I ever built. The second floor wasn't that good but the first one was


lul

I make amazing houses =p


----------



## Jas0n

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never build a good house. Every house I build sucks.  There was only ONE that was good, and it was on my sims2 game. It was seriously the BEST house I ever built. The second floor wasn't that good but the first one was
> 
> 
> 
> lul
> 
> I make amazing houses =p
Click to expand...

Big headed fool :O


----------



## KCourtnee

I finally decided just to make the old folks move out and let Jamie move in with her new son, Rodrick (she named him, not me). So now my household is:

Becca, VJ, and their twin sons, Tyler and Danny
Keith (Becca's little brother, who's a teenager)
Tony (young adult) 
Soon Jamie and Rodrick will move in 

I'm probably going to have them all move into a new house. I'm getting tired of that other one.


----------



## coffeebean!

Jas0n said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never build a good house. Every house I build sucks.  There was only ONE that was good, and it was on my sims2 game. It was seriously the BEST house I ever built. The second floor wasn't that good but the first one was
> 
> 
> 
> lul
> 
> I make amazing houses =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big headed fool :O
Click to expand...

lolwut


----------



## SamXX

Anyone made any Sim Celebs?
I'd like to see some made by you guys xD


----------



## Jas0n

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never build a good house. Every house I build sucks.  There was only ONE that was good, and it was on my sims2 game. It was seriously the BEST house I ever built. The second floor wasn't that good but the first one was
> 
> 
> 
> lul
> 
> I make amazing houses =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big headed fool :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
Click to expand...

You said you make amazing houses XD


----------



## coffeebean!

Jas0n said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never build a good house. Every house I build sucks.  There was only ONE that was good, and it was on my sims2 game. It was seriously the BEST house I ever built. The second floor wasn't that good but the first one was
> 
> 
> 
> lul
> 
> I make amazing houses =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big headed fool :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you make amazing houses XD
Click to expand...

I do =3


----------



## Jas0n

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Big headed fool :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you make amazing houses XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do =3
Click to expand...

But that's being big headed D:


----------



## SamXX

Post some Coffee?
I'd like to see them


----------



## coffeebean!

Jas0n said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you make amazing houses XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's being big headed D:
Click to expand...

In my opinion I do. 
Not sure how that makes my head big, but I like my architectural skills on this game [meaning the Sims] ;3

I have yet to buy this game, however when I get it I will post pictures.


----------



## Jas0n

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You said you make amazing houses XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's being big headed D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion I do.
> Not sure how that makes my head big, but I like my architectural skills on this game ;3
Click to expand...

Oh ok, that's fair enough.

I thought you was saying it like: "I make houses that are so much more amazing than anyone else's."


----------



## coffeebean!

Jas0n said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I do =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's being big headed D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion I do.
> Not sure how that makes my head big, but I like my architectural skills on this game ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, that's fair enough.
> 
> I thought you was saying it like: "I make houses that are so much more amazing than anyone else's."
Click to expand...

CAWFEE WOULD NEVER SAY THAT D=


----------



## Jas0n

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But that's being big headed D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion I do.
> Not sure how that makes my head big, but I like my architectural skills on this game ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, that's fair enough.
> 
> I thought you was saying it like: "I make houses that are so much more amazing than anyone else's."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CAWFEE WOULD NEVER SAY THAT D=
Click to expand...

LIESSSSS


----------



## Kanye Omari West

And now, I wait for the Sims 3 on iPhone


----------



## SamXX

xeladude said:
			
		

> And now, I wait for the Sims 3 on iPhone


It's already out on iPhone...
And Coffee, I meant your work from Sims 2 anyway


----------



## beehdaubs

EDIT:  Looks like the pictures didn't come out after all =/


----------



## coffeebean!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, I wait for the Sims 3 on iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> It's already out on iPhone...
> And Coffee, I meant your work from Sims 2 anyway
Click to expand...

Alright, next time I play.


----------



## SamXX

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, I wait for the Sims 3 on iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> It's already out on iPhone...
> And Coffee, I meant your work from Sims 2 anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, next time I play.
Click to expand...

Ok 

And bdubs, them pictures have been moved or deleted


----------



## beehdaubs

SAMwich said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, I wait for the Sims 3 on iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> It's already out on iPhone...
> And Coffee, I meant your work from Sims 2 anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, next time I play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok
> 
> And bdubs, them pictures have been moved or deleted
Click to expand...

I still see them...meh.


----------



## SamXX

And I wanted to see them aswell :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Once I get my ipod Touch back, Sammy.


----------



## KCourtnee

Well Cherry died (mom of Becca, Keith, and Tony). Everyones sad and cries about it all the time. Pretty soon Michael (dad of Becca, Keith, and Tony) will die. 



I was actually sad when Cherry died... O.O


----------



## Jas0n

I started building another house today. It was going to be a small starter house but I sort of got carried it ;x

I should be able to finish it by tomorrow so I'll post pictures then.


----------



## DrewAhoy

Yeah, I made this sim a few days ago, but it is my least popular thing I've made, well, all of them are pretty unpopular...
Anyway, I thought I'd show you all

http://www.thesims3.com/assetDetail.html?assetId=105096
btw, it's suposed to be mother nature


----------



## KCourtnee

Well Keith got married (to someone who has 'commitment issues') I forgot her name... :/but her last name is Ursine, I believe. She already had a son so Keith has a step-son. But him and her will have a baby soon. I HOPE it's a girl! All the babies I've had them have are boys! I had Cherry and Michael have Keith. Then Becca and VJ had twins.. both boys. Keith's step-son is a boy... I hope Keith and his new wife have a daughter. :/ I'm tired of boys...


----------



## beehdaubs

olook, it's my house.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















</div>


----------



## KCourtnee

Awesome house


----------



## Tyler

Hmmm...

I'm having trouble creating starter houses. I keep going over budget. :S

I actually think they're harder to make, since you're generally limited to less than $16,000, compared to a huge, elaborate mansion.


----------



## SamXX

I'm quite good at the Starter houses. Better than I am at huge McMansions.


----------



## Jas0n

The legend of the flying baby and zombie mum!


----------



## SamXX

Cool Pics Jason, I like the Flying Baby one!
Here are some pics of the Starter house I've just made.































If you're wondering where the heck's the bathroom, I forgot to make one and added it after I took these. It's squished in, very small to the right of the kitchen. 

I made it for an Elderly couple, hence the cottage feel, but anyone could live there I guess.
There wasn't much I could do with it because working with a budget of 16,000 is quite difficult!

Anyway, download it here[/ulr] and don't forget to recommend it.


----------



## Tyler

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Cool Pics Jason, I like the Flying Baby one!
> Here are some pics of the Starter house I've just made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're wondering where the heck's the bathroom, I forgot to make one and added it after I took these. It's squished in, very small to the right of the kitchen.
> 
> I made it for an Elderly couple, hence the cottage feel, but anyone could live there I guess.
> There wasn't much I could do with it because working with a budget of 16,000 is quite difficult!
> 
> Anyway, download it here[/ulr] and don't forget to recommend it.


I like it, however here's a suggestion. You could probably make the living room, kitchen, and dining room one room, if you rearrange it a little. That way you don't have to pay for the walls separating them and the wallpaper for them.

Just an idea. ^.^

@ I recommended it.


----------



## Jas0n

Here's a few interior shots of the house I built:































And here's an overview:


----------



## Link

Yeah, I got it now, and I started in that house by the sea. Made 'my family' file and it;s loads of fun. My Dad seems to be fishing up 100 guitars a day, and he got a laptop then made it unbreakable!!
My Dad's the best. XD


----------



## Deleted User

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Here's a few interior shots of the house I built:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an overview:


Good job but I have an opinion I'd like to share. You're rooms seem a bit empty at times, so try and think of things you could put in there to jazz it up.


----------



## Jas0n

Noob said:
			
		

> Good job but I have an opinion I'd like to share. You're rooms seem a bit empty at times, so try and think of things you could put in there to jazz it up.


I realised I made the house a bit too big after it was finished, hence the reason I split the bathroom in two XD


----------



## Link

Also, does a spore account count as a Sims 3 account to?


----------



## Jas0n

[quote="]Also, does a spore account count as a Sims 3 account to?[/quote]Not that I know of but you can use an existing EA account to make your Sims 3 account.


----------



## Link

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [quote="]Also, does a spore account count as a Sims 3 account to?


Not that I know of but you can use an existing EA account to make your Sims 3 account.[/quote]Ah I believe spore = EA account.

And you can only have 1 account per game disc?


----------



## Jas0n

][quote="Jas0n said:
			
		

> [quote="]Also, does a spore account count as a Sims 3 account to?


Not that I know of but you can use an existing EA account to make your Sims 3 account.[/quote]Ah I believe spore = EA account.

And you can only have 1 account per game disc?[/quote]As far as I know.

EDIT: Btw, here are a few building tips videos for anyone interested.

Underground Garage:
http://www.youtube.com/v/iwnp5Bg4rI0&rel=0

L-Shaped Stairs:
http://www.youtube.com/v/BFQUPwZHJhk&rel=0


----------



## Link

Right, I'm beggining construction of Highhill Manor.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Tyler

][quote="Jas0n said:
			
		

> [quote="]Also, does a spore account count as a Sims 3 account to?


Not that I know of but you can use an existing EA account to make your Sims 3 account.[/quote]Ah I believe spore = EA account.

And you can only have 1 account per game disc?[/quote]No, the Spore and The Sims 3 accounts are separate.


----------



## Jas0n

Btw, am I the only one amazed that a thread on TBT has got almost 40 pages without any spam? XD


----------



## FITZEH

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Btw, am I the only one amazed that a thread on TBT has got almost 40 pages without any spam? XD


I am! : D


----------



## Link

To Do List:

-Create Highhill Manor
-Create Luigi's Mansion
-Create a Castle


----------



## Jas0n

[quote="]To Do List:

-Create Highhill Manor
-Create Luigi's Mansion
-Create a Castle[/quote]I still haven't finished the other house I was building. I spent about 30 minutes trying to decide on how I wanted the roof and another 30 minutes plotting the upstairs ._. LOL.


----------



## Link

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [quote="]To Do List:
> 
> -Create Highhill Manor
> -Create Luigi's Mansion
> -Create a Castle


I still haven't finished the other house I was building. I spent about 30 minutes trying to decide on how I wanted the roof and another 30 minutes plotting the upstairs ._. LOL.[/quote]My gentle blend of light grey stone and light wood is going quite well. Promise me you'll download it when I'm done. XD I'll alos recolour it to when I'm done so it become luigi's mansion or something.
Or mabye not, I'm going with a slightly different layout.. xD


----------



## Link

Is there any way to create a bridge?


----------



## Jas0n

[quote="]Is there any way to create a bridge?[/quote]Depends what kind of bridge you want, there's all different types you can make.

Some examples:
http://www.youtube.com/v/RFqZBBhfQkE&rel=0

http://www.youtube.com/v/6eK5gznR56A&rel=0

http://www.youtube.com/v/Bqq6s9pTf4I&rel=0


----------



## SamXX

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Pics Jason, I like the Flying Baby one!
> Here are some pics of the Starter house I've just made.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> If you're wondering where the heck's the bathroom, I forgot to make one and added it after I took these. It's squished in, very small to the right of the kitchen.
> 
> I made it for an Elderly couple, hence the cottage feel, but anyone could live there I guess.
> There wasn't much I could do with it because working with a budget of 16,000 is quite difficult!
> 
> Anyway, download it here and don't forget to recommend it.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, however here's a suggestion. You could probably make the living room, kitchen, and dining room one room, if you rearrange it a little. That way you don't have to pay for the walls separating them and the wallpaper for them.
> 
> Just an idea. ^.^
> 
> @ I recommended it.
Click to expand...

Good idea, but I like having the Dining Room as one room, maybe with the Living Room and kitchen though. Thanks OCM 

And I've seen them videos Jas0n, they're really cool!


----------



## fitzy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Here's a few interior shots of the house I built:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an overview:


Those are awesome Jason, I love your garden.


----------



## SamXX

Hella yes. Jason has the best gardens ever.


----------



## Link

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Hella yes. Jason has the best gardens ever.


I propose a d-d-d-d-duel!!


----------



## KCourtnee

Well Michael died :/
And now here's my household as of now:

Becca and VJ
Their teen sons, Danny and Tyler
Keith (Becca's brother, VJ's brother-in-law, Darian's step-dad) and Mariah (Becca and VJ's sister-in-law)
Darian (Danny and Tyler's step-cousin, Becca and VJ's step-nephew)

And Mariah is pregnant. I hope it's a girl! I already have a couple good names for girls.

I got really tired of their other house so I'm building them a really good house. Cuz Darian, Tyler, and Danny all had to share a room and it was getting crowded. So I want to make a really nice 6-8 bedroom house with 2-4 bathrooms.


----------



## Tyler

I made this church. It's nothing special, but I like it. 

http://www.thesims3.com/assetDetail.html?assetId=215305

Recommend please.


----------



## SamXX

That'd be the Wet Your Dress church?
Am I right?
Am I?


----------



## Tyler

SAMwich said:
			
		

> That'd be the Wet Your Dress church?
> Am I right?
> Am I?


Of course.

It'll make a funny youtube video, I'm sure.


----------



## Tyler

Larry King... minus the suspenders. 

http://www.thesims3.com/assetDetail.html?assetId=340459


----------



## Cottonball

Jas0n said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh i might actually get this one.... WAIT is there pets or are they just gunna make more money by haveing a sims 3 pets?
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to make more money by having a sims 3 pets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DarthGohan1

good call... all the sims are basically the same, just touched up graphics, new items, a couple new things to do... might as well save 50 bucks abd get sims 2  or even the original haha


----------



## lilypad

I got sims 3 a couple days ago. It is pretty good but I don't like how you have to start in whole new town when you make a new family. In sims 2 you just pick a town and keep adding families to that 1 town.


----------



## Jas0n

lilypad said:
			
		

> I got sims 3 a couple days ago. It is pretty good but I don't like how you have to start in whole new town when you make a new family. In sims 2 you just pick a town and keep adding families to that 1 town.


You can do that, press the three dots down the bottom and click "Edit Town" then you can add families from there.


----------



## lilypad

Jas0n said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sims 3 a couple days ago. It is pretty good but I don't like how you have to start in whole new town when you make a new family. In sims 2 you just pick a town and keep adding families to that 1 town.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that, press the three dots down the bottom and click "Edit Town" then you can add families from there.
Click to expand...

Really??? Thank you! That's such a relieve I didn't want to keep making a new family in a new town.


----------



## Jas0n

lilypad said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sims 3 a couple days ago. It is pretty good but I don't like how you have to start in whole new town when you make a new family. In sims 2 you just pick a town and keep adding families to that 1 town.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that, press the three dots down the bottom and click "Edit Town" then you can add families from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really??? Thank you! That's such a relieve I didn't want to keep making a new family in a new town.
Click to expand...

http://www.thesims3.com/contentDetail.html?contentId=27491

That's a complete tutorial on how to do it.


----------



## Ciaran

I love the game : D


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Eh, I prefer MySims. And I prefer Animal Crossing over _any_ Sims game.


i agree.
animal crossing <big>*over*</big> sims anyday


----------



## Rene

gosh, this probably is a must-have-game ..
well i dunno if i shuld get it though, does it still slow down your comp?


----------



## KCourtnee

Well Michael and Cherry died a while ago... 

Becca and VJ are old and fixing to die. 

Danny married Aimee and brought Aimee's sister into the family (she was a teen, I had no choice). They had a daughter named Paige who's currently a toddler.

Keith and Mariah have 3 kids. Alisha, Darian, and Lori. Alisha is a toddler, Darian is a young adult, and Lori is a teen.

Tyler hasn't had kids yet. I'm thinking of just having him move somewhere alone and to die alone. He's hideous and no girl likes him.

I have the family split up in two households.

Becca, VJ, Mariah, Keith, Darian, Lori, and Alisha all live in a house together. And next door to them, Danny, Aimee, Tracie (Aimee's sister), Paige, and Tyler live together. 

The family's gotten pretty big 
I think I'll make Darian and Tyler either move in a house alone, or die. I'll probably make them move alone. I don't want them to die. I might make Tyler die since he's ugly as hell.


----------



## Jas0n

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Well Michael and Cherry died a while ago...
> 
> Becca and VJ are old and fixing to die.
> 
> Danny married Aimee and brought Aimee's sister into the family (she was a teen, I had no choice). They had a daughter named Paige who's currently a toddler.
> 
> Keith and Mariah have 3 kids. Alisha, Darian, and Lori. Alisha is a toddler, Darian is a young adult, and Lori is a teen.
> 
> Tyler hasn't had kids yet. I'm thinking of just having him move somewhere alone and to die alone. He's hideous and no girl likes him.
> 
> I have the family split up in two households.
> 
> Becca, VJ, Mariah, Keith, Darian, Lori, and Alisha all live in a house together. And next door to them, Danny, Aimee, Tracie (Aimee's sister), Paige, and Tyler live together.
> 
> The family's gotten pretty big
> I think I'll make Darian and Tyler either move in a house alone, or die. I'll probably make them move alone. I don't want them to die. I might make Tyler die since he's ugly as hell.


Hehe, seems your story is progressing along nicely  My family now consists of 5 people cramped all into their first starter house, I really should do something about that. XD


----------



## AmyRawr

Looks cheap.


----------



## KCourtnee

I move my family all the time. Seems like theres never a house they can stick to. :/ I just built a pretty nice one for them. Consists of 4 bedrooms and 4.5 bathrooms


----------



## fitzy

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I prefer MySims. And I prefer Animal Crossing over _any_ Sims game.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree.
> animal crossing <big>*over*</big> sims anyday
Click to expand...

Srsly...? :r


----------



## Josh

fitzy said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I prefer MySims. And I prefer Animal Crossing over _any_ Sims game.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree.
> animal crossing <big>*over*</big> sims anyday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Srsly...? :r
Click to expand...

I agree with you.. Who wud say that? :? 8 year olds


----------



## Jas0n

So, I decided to bump this rather than make an entirely new thread.

Just started getting back into The Sims 3, tempted to buy World Adventures. Anyone still play it?

The Create-A-World tool was released today, too


----------



## beehdaubs

I decided I'm not going to pick up World Adventures.  Sims 3 is still keeping me somewhat entertained.  I was getting tired of inserting the CD so I downloaded a CD crack.


----------



## Pear

It's an awesome game. 
My guy is a world renowned chef making 4000 a day, and his wife is a master chef. They're still living in the starter house. XD


----------



## Jas0n

pear40 said:
			
		

> It's an awesome game.
> My guy is a world renowned chef making 4000 a day, and his wife is a master chef. They're still living in the starter house. XD


Fail XD

I just installed the Create-A-World tool, it's fairly easy to use, but insanely time-consuming :/ Can't figure out how to build lots though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just got World Adventures today. Haven't gotten a chance to play it yet.


----------



## Akainu

Neither have I though it doesn't seem to be that entertaining either way.


----------



## «Jack»

Just utterly abused my Sim's Green Thumb ability to mass produce Death Blossoms and Life Fruit. Currently cooking up some ambrosia, to ensure my Sim's planned eternal life. >=D


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I might get it for Christmas, is it any good?


----------



## Jas0n

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I might get it for Christmas, is it any good?


Yessir ^_^


----------



## Josh

I guess so, But like most games out there, Don't play 24/7 or you'll get bored. Play it once in a while like 2 hours in 5 days then you'll enjoy it. I started my family with man and then built the family up. I have a good house though for whoever want's it.


----------



## Shuyin

I thought this game was great. :] I played it quite a bit when I had the chance. I did feel like there was a lack of depth after playing for a while, though. Once I'd gotten some of my Sims super rich and in a mansion, what else was there to do? To me it kind of felt like EA cheaped out to push the game through so they could get people to buy all the expansions. Then again, isn't that what they always do?  

My best advice is not to overdo it! I did, but I can't really play it anymore so I guess that all works out for the best~


----------



## Josh

Shuyin said:
			
		

> I thought this game was great. :] I played it quite a bit when I had the chance. I did feel like there was a lack of depth after playing for a while, though. Once I'd gotten some of my Sims super rich and in a mansion, what else was there to do? To me it kind of felt like EA cheaped out to push the game through so they could get people to buy all the expansions. Then again, isn't that what they always do?
> 
> My best advice is not to overdo it! I did, but I can't really play it anymore so I guess that all works out for the best~


Yeah, I think that if EA didn't do "motherload" cheat. Then Sims 3 would have been more challenging and more fun.


----------



## Jas0n

The JJ said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this game was great. :] I played it quite a bit when I had the chance. I did feel like there was a lack of depth after playing for a while, though. Once I'd gotten some of my Sims super rich and in a mansion, what else was there to do? To me it kind of felt like EA cheaped out to push the game through so they could get people to buy all the expansions. Then again, isn't that what they always do?
> 
> My best advice is not to overdo it! I did, but I can't really play it anymore so I guess that all works out for the best~
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think that if EA didn't do "motherload" cheat. Then Sims 3 would have been more challenging and more fun.
Click to expand...

Just don't use the cheat, or any cheat for that matter. Makes it make much longer & it's so much more fun.


----------



## Shuyin

Jas0n said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this game was great. :] I played it quite a bit when I had the chance. I did feel like there was a lack of depth after playing for a while, though. Once I'd gotten some of my Sims super rich and in a mansion, what else was there to do? To me it kind of felt like EA cheaped out to push the game through so they could get people to buy all the expansions. Then again, isn't that what they always do?
> 
> My best advice is not to overdo it! I did, but I can't really play it anymore so I guess that all works out for the best~
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think that if EA didn't do "motherload" cheat. Then Sims 3 would have been more challenging and more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't use the cheat, or any cheat for that matter. Makes it make much longer & it's so much more fun.
Click to expand...

Yeah I never bothered using any of the cheats, but I didn't want to or need to so why bother? I was awful at the other Sims games, but not this one for some reason. I'm not sure if they changed the difficulty of some things, or maybe I was too young when I actually did play The Sims to grasp it properly at all. XD (Leaning towards that)

Cheating ruins any sort of simulation type games, IMO~ :[ Animal Crossing, the Sims.. They all kind of lose their purpose when you just get things instantly instead of workin' for them. 

Anywho! Still, I'd say not to overplay it too much.


----------



## Ciaran

I love the game, but it just doesnt feel as good as the sims 2 did


----------



## Prof Gallows

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I love the game, but it just doesnt feel as good as the sims 2 did


Same. The Sims 2 had more to offer.

Finally got World Adventures installed and I played it for a while. It's fun and everything, and finally got into the debug and made a few mazes and tombs. Hopefully the next expansion will give some new features like this. I miss my zombie/vampire/werewolf Sims from TS2, even though the mummy thing is kinda neat.


----------



## Josh

I'm thinking of get WA, Which features are in it?


----------



## Prof Gallows

The JJ said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of get WA, Which features are in it?


If you know how to get into the debugging with the testingcheats enabled, then you can make tombs with all sorts of secret doors and traps.
with the basement feature of course, which you can use on residential and community lots. 

You have the option to go on vacation to either a Chinese themed place, an Egyptian themed place, or a placed based somewhere in France, all of which have their own unique types of items, new fish, bugs, and all sorts of collectibles.
and there are four or five new career paths to go into.


----------



## Josh

Sounds Intresting, I'll try get it.


----------



## Shuyin

I want the pets back :< But with more depth! More interaction~!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Shuyin said:
			
		

> I want the pets back :< But with more depth! More interaction~!


Pets would be interesting in the sims 3. Considering it's open world and ability to go anywhere.
I can see people needing to make fences to keep their pets at home. lol

If they do add pets, more than dogs and cats should be added. I like my fair share of birds and reptiles too.


----------



## Josh

^Yeah, I also want diffrent features you can do with the pets like competitions you can actually take part in. Also new/more pets.


----------



## Jas0n

Trikki said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the pets back :< But with more depth! More interaction~!
> 
> 
> 
> Pets would be interesting in the sims 3. Considering it's open world and ability to go anywhere.
> I can see people needing to make fences to keep their pets at home. lol
> 
> If they do add pets, more than dogs and cats should be added. I like my fair share of birds and reptiles too.
Click to expand...

WTB A PET TURTLE :3


----------



## Shuyin

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the pets back :< But with more depth! More interaction~!
> 
> 
> 
> Pets would be interesting in the sims 3. Considering it's open world and ability to go anywhere.
> I can see people needing to make fences to keep their pets at home. lol
> 
> If they do add pets, more than dogs and cats should be added. I like my fair share of birds and reptiles too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTB A PET TURTLE :3
Click to expand...

Hell yes! I want 4 of them! > Leonardo, Donatello, Michelangelo and Raphael of course~! 

Also! They could add a new career if the pets did run away ~ Animal Police! Haha. I really like the idea of putting the pets in competitions and such. Come on EA, just rip a couple of ideas from Nintendogs and add a few of your own. I know you have it in you! ;D


----------



## muffun

I still haven't gotten this. Dx


----------



## Pear

#karma said:
			
		

> I still haven't gotten this. Dx


DOO EET.


----------



## muffun

pear40 said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten this. Dx
> 
> 
> 
> DOO EET.
Click to expand...

I em I em gawsh.


----------



## «Jack»

I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?


----------



## Shuyin

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?


Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D


----------



## «Jack»

Shuyin said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?
> 
> 
> 
> Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D
Click to expand...

Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.


----------



## Shuyin

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?
> 
> 
> 
> Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.
Click to expand...

Hmm.. make a new family and take them from rags to riches? That took me a while. I put a couple Sims in like the trailer trash house and worked them up to a massively awesome mansion!


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?
> 
> 
> 
> Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.
Click to expand...

Make a family. Burn all but one. Get many ghosts. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Numner

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?
> 
> 
> 
> Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.
Click to expand...

Doesn't it make goals?


----------



## «Jack»

Numner said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?
> 
> 
> 
> Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't it make goals?
Click to expand...

I mean like doing something with the game overall. Their goals fail.


----------



## Numner

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?
> 
> 
> 
> Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't it make goals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean like doing something with the game overall. Their goals fail.
Click to expand...

Go up a business career?

Have grandchildren?

Screw your boss?


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?
> 
> 
> 
> Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a family. Burn all but one. Get many ghosts. Rinse and repeat.
Click to expand...

Been there, done that. Lit my kid's birthday cake on fire. Drowned my daughter's husband. Etc.


----------



## Shuyin

Well then... I have no idea! I haven't played the game in way too long so I'm out of devious things to do to Sims. :<


----------



## Numner

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but the game's sort of losing its charm. Any suggestions for something to get me back into it?
> 
> 
> 
> Play something else for a while, then go back to it. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a family. Burn all but one. Get many ghosts. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been there, done that. Lit my kid's birthday cake on fire. Drowned my daughter's husband. Etc.
Click to expand...

You are a horrible god

:s


----------



## «Jack»

Shuyin said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make a family. Burn all but one. Get many ghosts. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Definitely this. XD
Click to expand...

See above post.


----------



## «Jack»

Numner said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that. I just need a goal or something, but I fail at coming up with those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a family. Burn all but one. Get many ghosts. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been there, done that. Lit my kid's birthday cake on fire. Drowned my daughter's husband. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a horrible god
> 
> :s
Click to expand...

HEY. I at least resurrected the kid.
Then killed his babies. 
ANYWAYS.


----------



## Shuyin

Sorry  We posted at the same time.


----------



## «Jack»

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Sorry  We posted at the same time.


S'okay. I feel like I kinda want to do something with the house, but I honestly can't design whatsoever. My current house resembles a ******** ameoba.


----------



## Shuyin

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry  We posted at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> S'okay. I feel like I kinda want to do something with the house, but I honestly can't design whatsoever. My current house resembles a ******** ameoba.
Click to expand...

Oh lawd I know. @_@ I'm absolutely hopeless with designing houses. I usually just download the really nice ones other people make. The one I had was so gorgeous! It had a swimming pool and part of it broke off into a little canal that went into a sort of sun room type area. Bless people who can create such gorgeous houses, or my Sims would be loaded and stuck with pitifully designed homes. Dx


----------



## «Jack»

Shuyin said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry  We posted at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> S'okay. I feel like I kinda want to do something with the house, but I honestly can't design whatsoever. My current house resembles a ******** ameoba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lawd I know. @_@ I'm absolutely hopeless with designing houses. I usually just download the really nice ones other people make. The one I had was so gorgeous! It had a swimming pool and part of it broke off into a little canal that went into a sort of sun room type area. Bless people who can create such gorgeous houses, or my Sims would be loaded and stuck with pitifully designed homes. Dx
Click to expand...

Download?

Wat.


----------



## Shuyin

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry  We posted at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> S'okay. I feel like I kinda want to do something with the house, but I honestly can't design whatsoever. My current house resembles a ******** ameoba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lawd I know. @_@ I'm absolutely hopeless with designing houses. I usually just download the really nice ones other people make. The one I had was so gorgeous! It had a swimming pool and part of it broke off into a little canal that went into a sort of sun room type area. Bless people who can create such gorgeous houses, or my Sims would be loaded and stuck with pitifully designed homes. Dx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download?
> 
> Wat.
Click to expand...

oo; Yap. From here. It's the official site so it's legit!


----------



## «Jack»

Shuyin said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry  We posted at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> S'okay. I feel like I kinda want to do something with the house, but I honestly can't design whatsoever. My current house resembles a ******** ameoba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lawd I know. @_@ I'm absolutely hopeless with designing houses. I usually just download the really nice ones other people make. The one I had was so gorgeous! It had a swimming pool and part of it broke off into a little canal that went into a sort of sun room type area. Bless people who can create such gorgeous houses, or my Sims would be loaded and stuck with pitifully designed homes. Dx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download?
> 
> Wat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo; Yap. From here. It's the official site so it's legit!
Click to expand...

I was blissfully unaware.


----------



## Jas0n

So, anyone made any worlds yet? I finished my first one today, though it's kinda *censored.2.0*ty xD


----------



## Shuyin

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lawd I know. @_@ I'm absolutely hopeless with designing houses. I usually just download the really nice ones other people make. The one I had was so gorgeous! It had a swimming pool and part of it broke off into a little canal that went into a sort of sun room type area. Bless people who can create such gorgeous houses, or my Sims would be loaded and stuck with pitifully designed homes. Dx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download?
> 
> Wat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo; Yap. From here. It's the official site so it's legit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blissfully unaware.
Click to expand...


----------



## «Jack»

Shuyin said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Download?
> 
> Wat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo; Yap. From here. It's the official site so it's legit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blissfully unaware.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now I've got to get rid of the neighbors who currently own the house, then get more moneys.


----------



## Shuyin

And bamf! Now you have something to do in the Sims. XD Enjoy!


----------



## «Jack»

Shuyin said:
			
		

> And bamf! Now you have something to do in the Sims. XD Enjoy!


Currently burning my house down for the lulz.


----------



## Josh

I'm planing to start a new story, Any Ideas?


----------



## Ciaran

The JJ said:
			
		

> I'm planing to start a new story, Any Ideas?


Make a laid bake hippie girl married to a real uptight business man and watch... Stuff happen??


----------



## Josh

I'll try and mix it up, Maybe try get them the oposite trait's and they live together.
Thanks.


----------



## Zex

Wow.. I wasnt going to get it but now..


----------



## Josh

You should get Sims 3, It's really intresting :]
But please don't use cheats, It messes up the fun.


----------



## Zex

The JJ said:
			
		

> You should get Sims 3, It's really intresting :]
> But please don't use cheats, It messes up the fun.


Haha. Yeah, I understand.

I have sims 2, so is it worth it?


----------



## Josh

Hmm, Sims 2 and Sims 3 are quite the same. But IMO I think Sims 3 is better and you can share your house/furnitures online.


----------



## Zex

The JJ said:
			
		

> Hmm, Sims 2 and Sims 3 are quite the same. But IMO I think Sims 3 is better and you can share your house/furnitures online.


The 1 thing I really want to do is be able to see neighbors whenever, and walk around away from your house.

Can you do that whenever in 3?


----------



## Josh

Yeah, You can go around town and meet other people and visit their house.

You can even go for a jog.


----------



## Marcus

Sounds good, but I got Sims 2 for the gamecube and *hated* it.


----------



## Josh

Nintendo + Sims = Fail.

Sims 2 on PC is so much better than on consoles.
Also Sims 3 is only on PC Atm.


----------



## Zex

The JJ said:
			
		

> Yeah, You can go around town and meet other people and visit their house.
> 
> You can even go for a jog.


Must buy!


----------



## «Jack»

Um... yeah, I need a little help. I accidentally deleted one of my Sim's tombstones (long story) and I wanted to revive them, but I can't if I don't have their tombstone. Anyone know how to get it back?


----------



## Jas0n

Jak said:
			
		

> Um... yeah, I need a little help. I accidentally deleted one of my Sim's tombstones (long story) and I wanted to revive them, but I can't if I don't have their tombstone. Anyone know how to get it back?


I don't think you can :/


----------



## SamXX

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nintendo + Sims = Fail.
> 
> Sims 2 on PC is so much better than on consoles.
> Also Sims 3 is only on PC Atm.


And on mobiles/iPods 

Sims sucks when it's not on PC.
I got World Adventures for Christmas and I love it!

I wasn't too sure if I should get it but I'm happy I did.

This thread's lasted a while though, I remember all the hype before Sims 3 was released, ahh it was so good.


----------



## Jas0n

sam. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo + Sims = Fail.
> 
> Sims 2 on PC is so much better than on consoles.
> Also Sims 3 is only on PC Atm.
> 
> 
> 
> And on mobiles/iPods
> 
> Sims sucks when it's not on PC.
> I got World Adventures for Christmas and I love it!
> 
> I wasn't too sure if I should get it but I'm happy I did.
> 
> This thread's lasted a while though, I remember all the hype before Sims 3 was released, ahh it was so good.
Click to expand...

I got it too, I was also debating whether or not I should get it, but 'tis great :3


----------



## SamXX

Jas0n said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo + Sims = Fail.
> 
> Sims 2 on PC is so much better than on consoles.
> Also Sims 3 is only on PC Atm.
> 
> 
> 
> And on mobiles/iPods
> 
> Sims sucks when it's not on PC.
> I got World Adventures for Christmas and I love it!
> 
> I wasn't too sure if I should get it but I'm happy I did.
> 
> This thread's lasted a while though, I remember all the hype before Sims 3 was released, ahh it was so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it too, I was also debating whether or not I should get it, but 'tis great :3
Click to expand...

I still haven't had my Sim go to Egypt but I love France and China, probably France more so though.

The adventures are pretty sweet.


----------



## Josh

When I finish my hotel project, I will post of it on TBT.


----------



## Spirit

sam. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo + Sims = Fail.
> 
> Sims 2 on PC is so much better than on consoles.
> Also Sims 3 is only on PC Atm.
> 
> 
> 
> *And on mobiles/iPods *
> 
> Sims sucks when it's not on PC.
> I got World Adventures for Christmas and I love it!
> 
> I wasn't too sure if I should get it but I'm happy I did.
> 
> This thread's lasted a while though, I remember all the hype before Sims 3 was released, ahh it was so good.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  I was going through some apps to put on my touch and I saw The Sims 3 there.  It's $6.99!  I doubt it's even that great.


----------



## SamXX

Spirit said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo + Sims = Fail.
> 
> Sims 2 on PC is so much better than on consoles.
> Also Sims 3 is only on PC Atm.
> 
> 
> 
> *And on mobiles/iPods *
> 
> Sims sucks when it's not on PC.
> I got World Adventures for Christmas and I love it!
> 
> I wasn't too sure if I should get it but I'm happy I did.
> 
> This thread's lasted a while though, I remember all the hype before Sims 3 was released, ahh it was so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I was going through some apps to put on my touch and I saw The Sims 3 there.  It's $6.99!  I doubt it's even that great.
Click to expand...

A little better than I expected (I got it in the sale) but still not as good as it could be.


----------



## Spirit

sam. said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo + Sims = Fail.
> 
> Sims 2 on PC is so much better than on consoles.
> Also Sims 3 is only on PC Atm.
> 
> 
> 
> *And on mobiles/iPods *
> 
> Sims sucks when it's not on PC.
> I got World Adventures for Christmas and I love it!
> 
> I wasn't too sure if I should get it but I'm happy I did.
> 
> This thread's lasted a while though, I remember all the hype before Sims 3 was released, ahh it was so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I was going through some apps to put on my touch and I saw The Sims 3 there.  It's $6.99!  I doubt it's even that great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little better than I expected (I got it in the sale) but still not as good as it could be.
Click to expand...

Is it really?  I'd probably get it if it wasn't that expensive.  How much did you pay for it?


----------



## «Jack»

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... yeah, I need a little help. I accidentally deleted one of my Sim's tombstones (long story) and I wanted to revive them, but I can't if I don't have their tombstone. Anyone know how to get it back?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can :/
Click to expand...

Damn. And I finally got one electrocuted.


----------



## Marcus

I won't get it, because I suck at Sims games.

Does sound good though.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I still have the second game, I was playing it last night..xD I SOOOOO wanna get that one, it seems like an awesome game.


----------



## Marcus

Are there difficulty levels because whenever I've played Sims, I've found it near to impossible to keep all the bars in the green zone.


----------



## Spirit

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Are there difficulty levels because whenever I've played Sims, I've found it near to impossible to keep all the bars in the green zone.


I don't think there are different difficulties.  But I do believe it's really hard to keep your Sim in a good mood when you first start.  They don't have that great of a job, not making that much money, not really a good house, and other complications.  As the game progresses, it becomes much easier.


----------



## Marcus

Spirit said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there difficulty levels because whenever I've played Sims, I've found it near to impossible to keep all the bars in the green zone.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there are different difficulties.  But I do believe it's really hard to keep your Sim in a good mood when you first start.  They don't have that great of a job, not making that much money, not really a good house, and other complications.  As the game progresses, it becomes much easier.
Click to expand...

K. 

The only time I've ever had like


----------



## Spirit

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there difficulty levels because whenever I've played Sims, I've found it near to impossible to keep all the bars in the green zone.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there are different difficulties.  But I do believe it's really hard to keep your Sim in a good mood when you first start.  They don't have that great of a job, not making that much money, not really a good house, and other complications.  As the game progresses, it becomes much easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K.
> 
> The only time I've ever had like
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

Spirit said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there difficulty levels because whenever I've played Sims, I've found it near to impossible to keep all the bars in the green zone.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there are different difficulties.  But I do believe it's really hard to keep your Sim in a good mood when you first start.  They don't have that great of a job, not making that much money, not really a good house, and other complications.  As the game progresses, it becomes much easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K.
> 
> The only time I've ever had like
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SamXX

Spirit said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo + Sims = Fail.
> 
> Sims 2 on PC is so much better than on consoles.
> Also Sims 3 is only on PC Atm.
> 
> 
> 
> *And on mobiles/iPods *
> 
> Sims sucks when it's not on PC.
> I got World Adventures for Christmas and I love it!
> 
> I wasn't too sure if I should get it but I'm happy I did.
> 
> This thread's lasted a while though, I remember all the hype before Sims 3 was released, ahh it was so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I was going through some apps to put on my touch and I saw The Sims 3 there.  It's $6.99!  I doubt it's even that great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little better than I expected (I got it in the sale) but still not as good as it could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it really?  I'd probably get it if it wasn't that expensive.  How much did you pay for it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus

sam. said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*And on mobiles/iPods *
> 
> Sims sucks when it's not on PC.
> I got World Adventures for Christmas and I love it!
> 
> I wasn't too sure if I should get it but I'm happy I did.
> 
> This thread's lasted a while though, I remember all the hype before Sims 3 was released, ahh it was so good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I was going through some apps to put on my touch and I saw The Sims 3 there.  It's $6.99!  I doubt it's even that great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little better than I expected (I got it in the sale) but still not as good as it could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it really?  I'd probably get it if it wasn't that expensive.  How much did you pay for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. L

ugh i like the main idea of sims but the chars are soooo UGLY!


----------



## easpa

I've been playing the sims 3 a lot recently and I would highly recommend it to anyone!


----------



## «Jack»

Anyone know the average time it takes for a Sim to get out of jail? Mine's been in jail for 3 Sim-weeks, and I'm starting to get a little worried.


----------



## lilypad

Jak said:
			
		

> Anyone know the average time it takes for a Sim to get out of jail? Mine's been in jail for 3 Sim-weeks, and I'm starting to get a little worried.


That seems like a really long time. I had one in jail for only 1 night. 

I love the sims 3, I have been playing it almost everyday during the christmas break because I do not get to play it often during school. Right now my person is a rock star!


----------



## easpa

Sometimes, my computer gets the BSOD when I play it. :/


----------



## Ashuhleh

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Sometimes, my computer gets the BSOD when I play it. :/


Omg mine does the same thing 

This time, though (since I re-installed it along with World Adventures), I turned all of my graphic settings to "low", and I haven't had that problem. Then again, I would only get the BSOD when I was trying to zoom in while in commercial lots.

Anyways, I LOVE The Sims 3. You can literally spend all day customizing furniture and construction things x] I LOVE IT


----------

